# يوم القيامة



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام على من يحب السلام

انا عايز اكلم كل شخص مسيحيى فى هذا المنتدى
واقوله سيبك من العواطف ومتسمعنيش من قلبك لان قلبك دا المسيحين ملهولك حقد على الاسلام وكره لسيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام والحقد والكره دول هيمنعوا كلامه دا انو يوصل لقلبك لكن حاول تسمعنى بعقلك العقل البشرى اللى ربنا ادهولنا عشان نفكر بيه
انا كان ليا تخيل بسيط كده ليوم القيامة انا دلوقتى فى يوم القيامة والمسيحية طلعت دين الحق وبما ان الاله فى المسيحية هو يسوع فانا واقف قدام يسوع وبيسألنى لماذا لم تعبدنى هقوله لان فى الكتاب اللى بييومن اللى بيعبدوك انو وحى من عندك وجدتك تقول فيه 83 مرة انك انسان ولم اجدك مرة واحدة تعلن فيها عن نفسك وتقول انك اله حتى اعبدك
وجدتك تقول وانت تنظر الى السماء فى يوحنا 17 .3 وهذه هى الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته 
اى ان الحياة الابدية ودخول الجنة ان امن ان لا اله الا الله الذى فى السماء وانك رسول الاله الحقيقى قد ارسلك وانا قد امنت بذلك ولم اجدك مرة تقول وهذ هيا الحياة الابدية ان يعبدوننا انا وابى والروح القدوس ونحن الثلاثة اله واحد بالله عليكم بالله عليكم هل هيقدر بعد الكلام دا يدخلنى النار والله ميقدرش ولو دخلنى النار بعد الكلام دا يبقى اله ظالم
ولكن على النقيض لو انتا عزيزى المسيحى فيوم القيامة والاسلام طلع دين الحق
وواقف امام الله الواحد الاحد وسالك ليه معبتدنيش وعبدت شخص قالك 83 مرة انو انسان وقالك ان الحياة الابدية انك تعرف انى الاله الحقيقى وحدى وان المسيح رسولى
بالله عليك هتقدر ترد بالله عليكم هتلاقى حجة ترد بيها عليه ساعتها 
والله الذى لا اله الا هو لن تجد ما ترد به وعندها ستكون النار هيا جزائك المستحق لانك كفرت بالله وامنت انسان


​


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

ملحوظة انا عملت الموضوع دا قبل كده واتحذف ودا طبعا لان مفيش رد عليه​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

*انا مش شايف سؤال يا استاذ *


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

*ثانيا يا استاذ دى قلة ادب انت متستهلش انه يتحذف موضوعك اعتقد وانك تاخذ استمارة ستة لما تبقى جاهل وتجيى تقولنا هتتدخلوا النار ياوحشيين علشان انتوا بتشتموا محمد ومش فاهم نصوص الكتاب المقدس وكتبلنا قصيدة اسلامية صرف يبقى لازم يتعدلك دماخك الاول ولا انت شايف ايه يا حاج*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *انا مش شايف سؤال يا استاذ *




السوال موجود لكن يبدو انك لم تلاحظه او لاحظته وتجاهلته لكن ما علينا :t33:
السوال ببساطة لو كنت فى يوم القيامة والاسلام طلع دين الحق والمسيح عليه السلام طلع ما هو الا نبى ورسول من عند الله وجالك المسيح وقالك انتا عبدتنى ليه وانا قولتلك انى انسان ونبى 83 وولا مرة قولتلك انى الله صراحتة وانتا اللى استنتجتها وتركت ما قولتله صراحته عندما نظرت للسماء وقلت ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى - وحدك وحدك وحدك - واستنتجت ما لم اقله صراحتة وبعد الكلام دا هيقولك قولى عبدتى ليه ومعبدتش اللى قولتلك انو الههك وحده وحده وحده


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> ولكن على النقيض لو انتا عزيزى المسيحى فيوم القيامة والاسلام طلع دين الحق


*نبتدى نرد عليك بس الاول نعلق على الجملة دى
اول لما ابليس يدخل الجنة صدقها اكتر لو محمد وامته عتبوها 
عشم ابليس يا حبيبى فى الجنة انشاء الله اهدى كدا وركز واتك على عقلك
*


> بالله عليكم بالله عليكم هل هيقدر بعد الكلام دا يدخلنى النار والله ميقدرش ولو دخلنى النار بعد الكلام دا يبقى اله ظالم


*مهو انت لو سيادتك بتشوف كنت شوفت زى مانا شوفت وغيرى شاف بس طول مانت حاطط برقع التعصب مش هتشوف اعلانات الله الواضحة اهدى كدا انت داخل سخن ليه ومتقلقش خالص خالص 

*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ثانيا يا استاذ دى قلة ادب انت متستهلش انه يتحذف موضوعك اعتقد وانك تاخذ استمارة ستة لما تبقى جاهل وتجيى تقولنا هتتدخلوا النار ياوحشيين علشان انتوا بتشتموا محمد ومش فاهم نصوص الكتاب المقدس وكتبلنا قصيدة اسلامية صرف يبقى لازم يتعدلك دماخك الاول ولا انت شايف ايه يا حاج*






شكرا على الشتيمة وانى قليل الادب بس انا عزرك الانسان لما مش بيعرف يرد بيشتم ودا اولا
ثانيا اللى بتقوله دا افلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس يا سيدى انا لم اذكر سيدنا محمد فى الموضوع انا ولم اذكر انكم ستدخلون النار من الباب للطاق بل فى دلائل لو مفيش رد تقوله لربنا قولى


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *نبتدى نرد عليك بس الاول نعلق على الجملة دى
> اول لما ابليس يدخل الجنة صدقها اكتر لو محمد وامته عتبوها
> عشم ابليس يا حبيبى فى الجنة انشاء الله اهدى كدا وركز واتك على عقلك
> *
> ...





انتا كده رديت !!! :dntknw:


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> كنت فى يوم القيامة والاسلام طلع دين الحق والمسيح عليه السلام طلع ما هو الا نبى ورسول من عند الله وجالك المسيح وقالك انتا عبدتنى ليه وانا قولتلك انى انسان ونبى 83 وولا مرة قولتلك انى الله صراحتة وانتا اللى استنتجتها وتركت ما قولتله صراحته عندما نظرت للسماء وقلت ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى - وحدك وحدك وحدك - واستنتجت ما لم اقله صراحتة وبعد الكلام دا هيقولك قولى عبدتى ليه ومعبدتش اللى قولتلك انو الههك وحده وحده وحده


*افلام هندى مش عايزين المسيح قال مجدنى ايها الاب المجد الذى كان لى عندك من قبل انشاء العالم لكى يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته
مجد المسيح مجد ازلى من قبل انشاء العالم ومعرفة الحياة بمعرفة الاب الاله الحقيقى بين الهه الامم الوثنين فى ابنه المسيح يسوع
روح اغسل وشك وفوق كدا يا ابنى وركز معايا 
عايز تعبد الله وتقوله معلش شيلى بس كلمتك وروحك وارميهم انا مش عايزهم انت هعبدك اله مجنون ميت ياراجل متعقل شوية
اسلامك ملوش محل للاعراب فى كل دا الهك وثنى وبالتالى محمد رسولا لاله العرب الوثنى ايه دخله فى كل دا 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> انا لم اذكر سيدنا محمد فى الموضوع


*ياراجل
*ملهولك حقد على الاسلام وكره لسيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام والحقد والكره دول هيمنعوا كلامه دا انو يوصل لقلبك لكن حاول تسمعنى بعقلك العقل البشرى اللى ربنا ادهولنا عشان نفكر بيه
*ربنا يشفيك عن قريب
*


> لم اذكر انكم ستدخلون النار من الباب للطاق بل فى دلائل لو مفيش رد تقوله لربنا قولى


*والله الذى لا اله الا هو لن تجد ما ترد به وعندها ستكون النار هيا جزائك المستحق لانك كفرت بالله وامنت انسان*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> انتا كده رديت !!! :dntknw:


*انا قولت انه رد طيب جاهل وقولنا ماشى واعمى كمان
*


> * بس الاول نعلق على الجملة دى*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *افلام هندى مش عايزين المسيح قال مجدنى ايها الاب المجد الذى كان لى عندك من قبل انشاء العالم لكى يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته
> مجد المسيح مجد ازلى من قبل انشاء العالم ومعرفة الحياة بمعرفة الاب الاله الحقيقى بين الهه الامم الوثنين فى ابنه المسيح يسوع
> روح اغسل وشك وفوق كدا يا ابنى وركز معايا
> عايز تعبد الله وتقوله معلش شيلى بس كلمتك وروحك وارميهم انا مش عايزهم انت هعبدك اله مجنون ميت ياراجل متعقل شوية
> ...





بداية كدا
رجاء خااااااااااااااااااص متتكلمش عن الاسلام ولا عن سيدنا محمد حاليا عشان انا بسأل سوال فى المسيحية فبلاش تتكلم عن الاسلام عشان متخليش ليا فرصة اقول انك مفلس ثانيا برضه مريحتنيش كده وخلتنى اتمسح - مش عارف تتقال ازاى الصراحة - سوالى واضح هتحور وهتلف وووو مش عايز ومش انا اللى بعمل افلام هندى ما معنى الاله الحقيقى وحدك ليه مقالش انك الاب وانى الابن ومعنا الروح القودس وبعدين انتا عايز تقول ان المسيح ابن الاب واقنوم ثانى وان فى الروح وهيا اقنوم ثالث فين بقا الكلام دا من كلام يسوع :t33:


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

*تعالى يا ابنى نتكلم شوية بالعقل 
حد قال ان المسيح ليس ابن انسان؟؟؟؟
حد قال ان المسيح مجرد ابن انسان؟؟؟
انت قولت قال انه انسان او بمعنى ادق ابن انسان 82 مرة مش هعد وراك وكام مرة قال انه ابن الله؟؟؟؟؟
هل كونه انسان ودخل الى عالمنا فى صورة انسان ينفى كونه كلمة الله وابن الله؟؟؟
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 أبريل 2010)

> السلام على من يحب السلام​


وهل انت تحب السلام .. كيف ودينك يدعو للقتل والحرب والدم والذل ؟؟​ 



> سيبك من العواطف ومتسمعنيش من قلبك لان قلبك دا المسيحين ملهولك حقد على الاسلام وكره لسيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام


هل تعرف معنى الحقد ؟؟؟ ام انك مجرد ناقل لكلام الجهال ؟؟؟​ 
الحقد هو ان ترى الاخر افضل منك .. فتحقد انت عليه 
هل الاسلام افضل من المسيحية مثلا .؟؟؟
او هل المسلمين افضل من المسيحيين ؟؟​ 
فى الحقيقة المسيحية هى السماحة الحقيقية والبحث عن الله 
الاسلام هو الكره والبغض وهو " لا تسألوا عن اشياء ان تبدا لكم تسؤكم "​ 
فى الحقيقة المسيحيين هم صفوة اى مجتمع اسلامى .. ​ 



> لكن حاول تسمعنى بعقلك العقل البشرى اللى ربنا ادهولنا عشان نفكر بيه


كلام ممتاز جدا ..
قال المسيح باعمال العقل والبحث​
John 5:39 
فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي. 

ولكن عندك حبيبى .. 
لـقوله تعالى ( {لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَاء إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ}​ 

طلبت منى اعمال العقل .. ولكن اسمحلى اطلب منك انت تشغل عقلك ..
يوجد اثنان فى هذا العالم .. 
1- الله
2-الشيطان 
يا ترى مين فيهم هيحاول يقول للناس متشغلش مخها ومتسألش عن الله ؟؟ 
اكيد الشيطان 
لكن الله يحب ان يعرفه الانسان ( خليقته ) وكل شئ فى الدنيا يدعو لله .. ​


> انا كان ليا تخيل بسيط كده ليوم القيامة انا دلوقتى فى يوم القيامة والمسيحية طلعت دين الحق وبما ان الاله فى المسيحية هو يسوع فانا واقف قدام يسوع وبيسألنى لماذا لم تعبدنى هقوله لان فى الكتاب اللى بييومن اللى بيعبدوك انو وحى من عندك وجدتك تقول فيه 83 مرة انك انسان ولم اجدك مرة واحدة تعلن فيها عن نفسك وتقول انك اله حتى اعبدك​


من قال 83 مرة بس ؟؟ فى الحقيقة ممكن كمان اكتر من كده 
ولكن ان تثبت ان المسيح انسان .. هو شئ قد اثبتناه نحن المسيحيين من قبل الاسلام نفسه 
ولكن نحن نؤمن ان المسيح الله ظاهرا فى جسد انسانى ..
فعندما تقول ان الله اكل وشرب .. نعم لانه فى الجسد .. 
فهل اثبات ناسوت المسيح هو انكار للاهوته ؟؟؟​ 
اما لتتعرف على لاهوت المسيح يجب ان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس كله 
من العهد القديم وهو يشمل وعود الله بالفداء وخصائص المخلص ونبوات دقيقة عن كل شئ سيفعله المسيا المنتظر ( المسيح يسوع ) ونبوات توضح لاهوته 
والعهد الجديد وهو يشمل مجئ المسيا وتحقيق الفداء متمما النبوات ومظهرا لاهوته بايات كتيرة .. والوهية المسيح التى اعلنها المسيح نفسه ​ 
ولكن هل انت قارئ او لديك ادنى معرفة بهذا الكتاب ( كلمة الله ) ؟؟​


> وجدتك تقول وانت تنظر الى السماء فى يوحنا 17 .3 وهذه هى الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته ​


استخدم خاصية البحث واقرأ .. ( يا أمة اقرأ .. ومع ذلك لا تقرأ ابداً )
ارجوك اقرأ ولات تفسر على هواك .. لان التفسير يلزم ان تكون ملما ليس بالعهد الجديد فقط بل بيالكتاب كله وبكل ما قاله انبياء الله السابقين والذى انت لا تعرف عن كلامهم شئ واحد ..​


> ولكن على النقيض لو انتا عزيزى المسيحى فيوم القيامة والاسلام طلع دين الحق​


احنا يا عزيزى مش بنلعب فوازير .. نحن قرأنا كلمة الله الحقيقية وعرفنا الانبياء الكذبة وابتعدنا عنهم فعرفنا من هو الله​ 
كيف يا من تدعونا للتفكير تقول كلام مثل هذا غير مبنى على اى مادة ؟؟​


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *انا قولت انه رد طيب جاهل وقولنا ماشى واعمى كمان
> *





شتيمة = افلاس :t33:

وبعدين انا فكرك انك قولت كده فى اول اقتباس وفى تانى اقتباس ان دا الرد


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياراجل
> *ملهولك حقد على الاسلام وكره لسيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام والحقد والكره دول هيمنعوا كلامه دا انو يوصل لقلبك لكن حاول تسمعنى بعقلك العقل البشرى اللى ربنا ادهولنا عشان نفكر بيه
> *ربنا يشفيك عن قريب
> *
> *والله الذى لا اله الا هو لن تجد ما ترد به وعندها ستكون النار هيا جزائك المستحق لانك كفرت بالله وامنت انسان*






ههههههههههههه هوا دا كدب ؟؟
وبعدين انا لم اذكره اى لم اقول انهو هوا رسول حق  و و و انا بس قولت كده مقدمة لكلامى عشان تفتحوا عقلكوا الملى بالذكاء دا :t33:


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> رجاء خااااااااااااااااااص متتكلمش عن الاسلام ولا عن سيدنا محمد حاليا عشان انا بسأل سوال فى المسيحية فبلاش تتكلم عن الاسلام عشان متخليش


*مش انت يا ابنى اللى عملت فيها عنتر وداخل فارد ريشك علينا ومش بتحترم المنتدى وبتتعامل بقلة ذوق اسلامية وداخل تكفرنا زى معلموك والاسلام الدين الحق حق ايه بس يا استاذ انت من اهل الكهف ولا ايه
*


> الاله الحقيقى وحدك ليه مقالش انك الاب وانى الابن ومعنا الروح القودس وبعدين انتا عايز تقول ان المسيح ابن الاب واقنوم ثانى وان فى الروح وهيا اقنوم ثالث فين بقا الكلام دا من كلام يسوع


*هو المسيح اتكلم سطر ولا ايه يا استاذ مقتطع نص من بين النصوص من بين سفر من بين عهد كامل وتقولى هتلى من التلات كلمات دول كل اللى انا عايزه ياراجل الفكر معلن فى الكتاب كله مبنخدش نص ونجرى بيه ولما بنشرح النص بنشرحه من سياقه مش بطرق بهلوانية *


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *تعالى يا ابنى نتكلم شوية بالعقل
> حد قال ان المسيح ليس ابن انسان؟؟؟؟
> حد قال ان المسيح مجرد ابن انسان؟؟؟
> انت قولت قال انه انسان او بمعنى ادق ابن انسان 82 مرة مش هعد وراك وكام مرة قال انه ابن الله؟؟؟؟؟
> ...






مش انا اللى اتسأل انتا اللى مطالب ترد وتثبتلى من كلامه صراحنة صراحتة انو اله وليس استنتاج


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *مش انت يا ابنى اللى عملت فيها عنتر وداخل فارد ريشك علينا ومش بتحترم المنتدى وبتتعامل بقلة ذوق اسلامية وداخل تكفرنا زى معلموك والاسلام الدين الحق حق ايه بس يا استاذ انت من اهل الكهف ولا ايه
> *
> *هو المسيح اتكلم سطر ولا ايه يا استاذ مقتطع نص من بين النصوص من بين سفر من بين عهد كامل وتقولى هتلى من التلات كلمات دول كل اللى انا عايزه ياراجل الفكر معلن فى الكتاب كله مبنخدش نص ونجرى بيه ولما بنشرح النص بنشرحه من سياقه مش بطرق بهلوانية *




ههههههههههههههههههههههه اها استنتاج يعنى :t33: مفيش نصوص تمام تمام


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> ههههههههههههه هوا دا كدب ؟؟
> وبعدين انا لم اذكره اى لم اقول انهو هوا رسول حق  و و و انا بس قولت كده مقدمة لكلامى عشان تفتحوا عقلكوا الملى بالذكاء دا :t33:


*مفيش دكتور منغير سماعة
ومفيش ميكانيكى منغير كوريك
ومفيش مدرس منغير قلم
ومفيش مهندس منغير مسطرة
ومفيش نبى منغير نبوة 
نبى ولم يتنبا خلتوه نبى بالعافية كما قال احد شيوخ الازهر
سفاك الدماء زير النساء اصبح من الانبياء وعجبى 
اركن حمادة على جنب احنا هنا فى القسم المسيحى عندك فى قسم اسلامى ادخله واتكلم براحتك لو عرفت واتعلم النظام
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> وهل انت تحب السلام .. كيف ودينك يدعو للقتل والحرب والدم والذل ؟؟​
> 
> هل تعرف معنى الحقد ؟؟؟ ام انك مجرد ناقل لكلام الجهال ؟؟؟​
> الحقد هو ان ترى الاخر افضل منك .. فتحقد انت عليه
> ...




حضرتك بتحاول تجرنى ان الكلام يتحول عن الاسلام وادافع ووووو اسلوبكم المعروف فى التهرب من الاسئلة بس انا مش هنساق لكده .... وهسألك سوال واحد انتا بتقولى اقراء الانجيل كله يعنى استنتج برضه صح :t33: سوالى هل فى نص قال فيه المسيح انااااااااا الله لو مفيش مفيش مشكل قولى يعنى


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> مش انا اللى اتسأل انتا اللى مطالب ترد وتثبتلى من كلامه صراحنة صراحتة انو اله وليس استنتاج


*انت استنتجت بان المسيح قال ان ابن انسان اذن فهو ليس باله فى حين اننا ندافع عن كمال ناسوتية المسيح ومش محتاج حد يثبتلنا ذلك وكون المسيح ابن الانسان لا تنفى كونه ابن الله 
ايه رائيك فى مقدمة انجيل يوحنا
فى البدء كان الكلمة
والكلمة كان عند الله
وكان الكلمة الله
والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ورائينا مجده كما لوحيد من الاب 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> حضرتك بتحاول تجرنى ان الكلام يتحول عن الاسلام وادافع ووووو اسلوبكم المعروف فى التهرب من الاسئلة بس انا مش هنساق لكده .... وهسألك سوال واحد انتا بتقولى اقراء الانجيل كله يعنى استنتج برضه صح :t33: سوالى هل فى نص قال فيه المسيح انااااااااا الله لو مفيش مفيش مشكل قولى يعنى


*طيب مش لما تتكلم كلمتين على بعض الاول 
يلا يا ابنى اقرا اول اعداد فى انجيل يوحنا بصوت عالى وسمعنا صوتك
**:                  1 في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله                 
**:                  14 و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من                  الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا *


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *مفيش دكتور منغير سماعة
> ومفيش ميكانيكى منغير كوريك
> ومفيش مدرس منغير قلم
> ومفيش مهندس منغير مسطرة
> ...






زى ما قولتلك لن انساق للحديث عن الاسلاميات لان هذا افلاس وفعلا ردودك عماله تثبتلى ايه هوا دين الحق لانك برضه عايز تحول الكلام على الاسلام وبتتهرب قولى فين قال المسيح انا الله


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه اها استنتاج يعنى :t33: مفيش نصوص تمام تمام


*ربنا يهدى ويشفى كل مريض قول امين اقرى كدا النص فى انجيل يوحنا منه هندخل لحاجات هتسر عقلك وبدنك *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 أبريل 2010)

> حضرتك بتحاول تجرنى ان الكلام يتحول عن الاسلام وادافع ووووو اسلوبكم المعروف فى التهرب من الاسئلة بس انا مش هنساق لكده .... وهسألك سوال واحد انتا بتقولى اقراء الانجيل كله يعنى استنتج برضه صح :t33: سوالى هل فى نص قال فيه المسيح انااااااااا الله لو مفيش مفيش مشكل قولى يعنى


هوه ده اللى ربنا قدرك عليه ؟؟
طبعا عاجز ع الرد عن اى نقطة ..

على العموم مستعد تسمع اول دليل على الوهية المسيح ؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> زى ما قولتلك لن انساق للحديث عن الاسلاميات لان هذا افلاس وفعلا ردودك عماله تثبتلى ايه هوا دين الحق لانك برضه عايز تحول الكلام على الاسلام وبتتهرب قولى فين قال المسيح انا الله


*يتكلم ومش عايزنا نرد مقولنا نركن حمادة من الاول الناس هنا عاملين ليه اعتبار وعاملين ليه قسم طويل عريض ركز معانا واقرى يلا اول عدد فى انجيل يوحنا علشان ندخل فى المفيد*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *انت استنتجت بان المسيح قال ان ابن انسان اذن فهو ليس باله فى حين اننا ندافع عن كمال ناسوتية المسيح ومش محتاج حد يثبتلنا ذلك وكون المسيح ابن الانسان لا تنفى كونه ابن الله
> ايه رائيك فى مقدمة انجيل يوحنا
> فى البدء كان الكلمة
> والكلمة كان عند الله
> ...





شمس الحق قال:


> *طيب مش لما تتكلم كلمتين على بعض الاول
> يلا يا ابنى اقرا اول اعداد فى انجيل يوحنا بصوت عالى وسمعنا صوتك
> **:                  1 في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله
> **:                  14 و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من                  الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا *




جميــــــــــــل ... مين اللى بيقول كده يوحنا صح تثبيتلى منين انو مكنش بيكذب ؟؟؟ وان دا مش وحى من عند الله ؟؟ وبعدين سوالى وااااااااااضح بقول هاتلى من كلام يسوع هاتلى من كلام المسيح نفسه قال انا الله غير كده شكرا قولى لو مفيش طلبى دا بالظبط خلاص انا مش عايز اى حاجة تانية


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> هوه ده اللى ربنا قدرك عليه ؟؟
> طبعا عاجز ع الرد عن اى نقطة ..
> 
> على العموم مستعد تسمع اول دليل على الوهية المسيح ؟؟؟



لا قبل النص عايز رد ليه قال وحدك ومقلش وانى انا الابن ومعنا الروح القدس
وثانيا لو اللى انا عايزه ان المسيح يكون قال صراحنتة انا الله ومن كلامه ومش استنتج


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

*ايوة برافو عليك احنا قولنا من النص هندخل فيما يسرك 
النص قال بوضوح ان الكلمة هو الله والكلمة صار جسدا والكلمة هو الابن الذى فى حضن الاب وهو خبر عن الله الذى لا يرى 
نيجى لكلام المسيح 
المسيح قال انه ابن الله الوحيد الجنس 
* إنجيل يوحنا 3: 16

لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. إنجيل يوحنا 3: 18

اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ الْوَحِيدِ.
*ولو رجعنا للنص اليونانى
نلاقى مونوجنيس وحيد الجنس 
المسيح ابن الله من جنس الله دا كلام المسيح ولا كلام مين؟
**JOH-3-16: ουτως γαρ ηγαπησεν ο θεος τον κοσμον ωστε τον υιον τον μονογενη εδωκεν ινα πας ο πιστευων εις αυτον μη αποληται αλλ εχη ζωην αιωνιον*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ايوة برافو عليك احنا قولنا من النص هندخل فيما يسرك
> النص قال بوضوح ان الكلمة هو الله والكلمة صار جسدا والكلمة هو الابن الذى فى حضن الاب وهو خبر عن الله الذى لا يرى
> نيجى لكلام المسيح
> المسيح قال انه ابن الله الوحيد الجنس
> ...




مممممم طب بس كده على النص دا

"أنا قلت إنكم آلهة _وأبناء العلي كلكم_!"

معقولة !!!!! يعنى فى ابناء تانين لله اسمى  دا ايه تناقض ولا ايه بالظبط :t33:

وبعدين انا مش عايز استنتج كلام قدامك نص بيقول ان يسوع بيقول انا قلت انك اله وابناء العلى كلكم - ابناء ابناء - يعنى يسوع مش الابن الوحيد ولا حاجة وبعدين برضه زى ما قولتلك هل فى فأيدك نص قال فيه يسوع انا الله لو مفيش قول عشان انا اقسم بالله لو عملت ايه مش هقتنع غير بكده انا اغير دينى عشان واحد قالى انو انسان ومقلش انو اله ؟؟؟ تو تو تو متجيش دا يبقى حرام عليا يا جدع


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> لا قبل النص عايز رد ليه قال وحدك ومقلش وانى انا الابن ومعنا الروح القدس


*اولا الخطاب هنا بين الاب وبين الابن وهى صلاة شفاعيه للابن للاب عن المؤمنين لا علاقة بالروح القدس فيها الان الروح القدس فى فصول للبارقليط فى انجيل يوحنا بيتكلموا بالتفصيل الممل عن البارقليط الروح القدس المعزى المنبثق من الاب ويرسله الاب باسم الابن ويرسله الابن وياخذ مما له ويخبر الناس ويذكرهم بكل ماقاله المسيح ويعلمهم اشياء اخرى وكل مايخص الروح القدس قيل عنه فى مكانه
هنا الخطاب بين الاب وبين الابن 
نرجع كدا لقبل النص اللى انت نقلته ومش فاهم سياق النص اصلا
**وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ.
المسيح بيتكلم عن ازلية مجده عند الاب من قبل انشاء العالم 
قبل النص يقول انه هو الذى سيعطى الحياة الابدية
**2 إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ.
وما هى الحياة الابدية؟
نؤمن بالاب الاله الحقيقى وحده من بين كل الهه الامم الوثنية وبس ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته
هل كلمة (و) تعنى الانفصال وهل المرسل هو مجرد انسان ام هو كلمة الله نفسه 
نشوف يوحنا الحبيب شرح النص دا ازاى
ودا مش من تفاسيرنا دا من تفسير تلاميذ المسيح نفسهم
*رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 20

وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الإِلهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
*واعتقد انك لو كنت استخدمت خاصية البحث كنت وفرت على نفسك وعلينا *


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ايوة برافو عليك احنا قولنا من النص هندخل فيما يسرك
> النص قال بوضوح ان الكلمة هو الله والكلمة صار جسدا والكلمة هو الابن الذى فى حضن الاب وهو خبر عن الله الذى لا يرى
> نيجى لكلام المسيح
> المسيح قال انه ابن الله الوحيد الجنس
> ...






مممممم طب بس كده على النص دا

"أنا قلت إنكم آلهة _وأبناء العلي كلكم_!"

معقولة !!!!! يعنى فى ابناء تانين لله اسمى  دا ايه تناقض ولا ايه بالظبط :t33:

وبعدين انا مش عايز استنتج كلام قدامك نص بيقول ان يسوع بيقول انا قلت انك  اله وابناء العلى كلكم - ابناء ابناء - يعنى يسوع مش الابن الوحيد ولا حاجة  وبعدين برضه زى ما قولتلك هل فى فأيدك نص قال فيه يسوع انا الله لو مفيش  قول عشان انا اقسم بالله لو عملت ايه مش هقتنع غير بكده انا اغير دينى عشان  واحد قالى انو انسان ومقلش انو اله ؟؟؟ تو تو تو متجيش دا يبقى حرام عليا  يا جدع


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> مممممم طب بس كده على النص دا
> 
> "أنا قلت إنكم آلهة _وأبناء العلي كلكم_!"
> 
> معقولة !!!!! يعنى فى ابناء تانين لله اسمى  دا ايه تناقض ولا ايه بالظبط :t33:


*ياابنى احنا مش هنلعب سوا 
سموا فى الناموس الهه لان صارت لهم كلمة الله 
المسيح لم يقل انه مثلهم صارت اليهم كلمة الله قال ان هو ابن الله الوحيد الجنس الواحد مع الاب 
يقولك ايه تانى
*


> بعدين انا مش عايز استنتج كلام قدامك نص بيقول ان يسوع بيقول انا قلت انك اله وابناء العلى كلكم - ابناء ابناء - يعنى يسوع مش الابن الوحيد ولا حاجة


*عذرا ايها المسيحين فهذا من ابناء المنتديات الاسلامية لسه طالع طازة منها 
مانا ابن الله وكل مسيحى هو من ابناء الله 
هل انا ابن الله بالجنس يعنى احمل نفس طبيعة الله؟
اقف كدا قدام الله واقوله انا ابنك الوحيد الجنس وكل الىل ليك ليا وكل اللى تقدر اعمله انا اعمله مش شايف ان التعصب الاعمى واخد حده معاكم
*


> هل فى فأيدك نص قال فيه يسوع انا الله لو مفيش قول عشان انا اقسم بالله لو عملت ايه مش هقتنع غير بكده انا اغير دينى عشان واحد قالى انو انسان ومقلش انو اله ؟؟؟ تو تو تو متجيش دا يبقى حرام عليا يا جدع


*ياابنى هو احنا جايبنك مقيد فى السلاسل وبنقلك غير دينك انت مريض نفسيا يا ابنى روح اتعالج متشبع بيه مانت الىل هتشيل القضية فى الاخر وابقى قابل عدل الله بنفسك احنا مالنا بيك
وقولنا المسيح قال انه ابن الله وحيد الجنس واعلن انه ابن الانسان 
بتعمى عينك ليه عن نص الحقيقة بالاعيب شيطانية وتخدر ضميرك الميت 
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *اولا الخطاب هنا بين الاب وبين الابن وهى صلاة شفاعيه للابن للاب عن المؤمنين لا علاقة بالروح القدس فيها الان الروح القدس فى فصول للبارقليط فى انجيل يوحنا بيتكلموا بالتفصيل الممل عن البارقليط الروح القدس المعزى المنبثق من الاب ويرسله الاب باسم الابن ويرسله الابن وياخذ مما له ويخبر الناس ويذكرهم بكل ماقاله المسيح ويعلمهم اشياء اخرى وكل مايخص الروح القدس قيل عنه فى مكانه
> هنا الخطاب بين الاب وبين الابن
> نرجع كدا لقبل النص اللى انت نقلته ومش فاهم سياق النص اصلا
> **وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ.
> ...



ياااااااااااااه وحياة ربنا مقرتش عشان مكسل اقرى كل دا سوالى البسيط هل موجود فى الكلام دا يسوع قال انا الله ؟؟ لو فيه يا ريت تقولى السطر كام بس


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياابنى احنا مش هنلعب سوا
> سموا فى الناموس الهه لان صارت لهم كلمة الله
> المسيح لم يقل انه مثلهم صارت اليهم كلمة الله قال ان هو ابن الله الوحيد الجنس الواحد مع الاب
> يقولك ايه تانى
> ...





واللهى انتا كلامك كتيرررررررر ومكسل اقرى بس عيزك تعرف خير الكلام ما قل ودل
دلوقتى فين كلمة انو من نفس الجنس انا ليا بالترجمة مفيش كده يبقى خلاص متحولش تغلطنى وتفهمنى حاجة مش موجوده وبعدين واللهى انا زى ما قولتلك مكسل اقرى كلام كتير هل فى كلام فى اللى موجود دا قول صريح من المسيح قال انو الله ؟؟؟ اصلى مقرتش غير اول كام سطر وملقتش كده


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> يعنى فى ابناء تانين لله اسمى  دا ايه تناقض ولا ايه بالظبط


*ايه رائيك انت فكرك هو مونوجنيس لعقلك 
واولادك بالجسد هم كثيرين فى تناقض يا عزيزى
لما اقول ان لى ابن وحيد هو فكرى المولود من عقلى يحمل نفس جنسى وطبيعتى 
ولما اقول ان لى اولاد بالجسد نتيجة تناسل طبيعى
كلمة الله(المسيح)هو ابن وحيد الجنس مولود من ذات الله ويحمل نفس طبيعة الله
والله كل من قبلوه اعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا ابناءه بالتبنى والايمان
ايه العلاقة بين الاتنين يا استاذ الهك اكبر من ايه منعرفش
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

واللهى انكم دين باطل دين افلاس مش عرفين تجيبولى نص يسوع قال فيه ان الله او قال اعبدونى وبتجيبوا نصوص عيزنى استنتج منها انو الله وبتتجهلوا قوله وهذه هيا الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ايه رائيك انت فكرك هو مونوجنيس لعقلك
> واولادك بالجسد هم كثيرين فى تناقض يا عزيزى
> لما اقول ان لى ابن وحيد هو فكرى المولود من عقلى يحمل نفس جنسى وطبيعتى
> ولما اقول ان لى اولاد بالجسد نتيجة تناسل طبيعى
> ...





كلام جميل اوى كأستنتاج فين الكلام دا بالظبط فى الانجيل مفيش 
ثانيا عشان بجد تعبت خلاص مش عايز حاجة تانى عشان زهقت وانتا افلست قبل ما امشى فى نص قال فىه يسوع انا الله فاعبدونى ولا له لو مفيش قولى وخلاصومش عايز حاجة تانية


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> ياااااااااااااه وحياة ربنا مقرتش عشان مكسل اقرى كل دا سوالى البسيط هل موجود فى الكلام دا يسوع قال انا الله ؟؟ لو فيه يا ريت تقولى السطر كام بس


*احنا يا ابنى هنعيل مكسل تقرى عجبى على العقول 
طيب احنا ممكن نهزر اكتر مين الله دا
اله ابو جهل وابو لهب ابو صنم على شكل هلال؟
منعرفوش
عايز اللفظ نفسه كيريوس الرب وماله يا عباد النص
بدل النص عشرة
**:                  21 ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات بل الذي                  يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السماوات * *7:                  22 كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب اليس باسمك تنبانا                  و باسمك اخرجنا شياطين و باسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة 
*

*mat-7-21: ου πας ο λεγων μοι κυριε κυριε εισελευσεται εις την βασιλειαν των ουρανων αλλ ο ποιων το θελημα του πατρος μου του εν τοις ουρανοις
*​ *mat-7-22: πολλοι ερουσιν μοι εν εκεινη τη ημερα κυριε κυριε ου τω σω ονοματι επροφητευσαμεν και τω σω ονοματι δαιμονια εξεβαλομεν και τω σω ονοματι δυναμεις πολλας εποιησαμεν**

*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

من الاخر طلبى واضح وصريح جدا جدا جدا جدا انكم تقولولى لما ربنا الحق الحقيقى وحده يسالكم هل المسيح قال لكم انا الله فاعبدونى هتقولو ايه ؟؟؟ واكيد مش هتفضلوا تستنتجو وتلفو وتدوروا على ربنا والسوال واضح هل المسيح قال انا الله اعبدونى بس


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> كلام جميل اوى كأستنتاج فين الكلام دا بالظبط فى الانجيل مفيش
> ثانيا عشان بجد تعبت خلاص مش عايز حاجة تانى عشان زهقت وانتا افلست قبل ما امشى فى نص قال فىه يسوع انا الله فاعبدونى ولا له لو مفيش قولى وخلاصومش عايز حاجة تانية


*انت لو داخل تفهم كنت فهمت وفتحت عقلك بس سيادتك داخل هنا لغرض واحد اى مسلم عاش عقلية الاسلام يعلمه جيدا وانا اعلمه جيدا
مردتش باى كلمة على كل الىل قولته 
وطالع تجرى زى الاطفال اللى اتزنقوا ومش لاقيين حاجة يقولوها 
ودا صورة صغيرة للمسيحين وللمسلمين عن عقليات المسلمين فى الحوار ابيض يا ورد مبيعرفوش يتكلموا كلمتين على بعض وفى النهاية يطلع يجرى ويقولك معطلكوش طيب وطالما انت مش عايز تفهم داخل ليه لما تتعلم اساليب الحوار الراقى اتفضل حاورنا ولكن للاسف هتعيشوا كدا وهتموتوا كدا طول مانتوا دفنين نفسكم فى جحور الضلال والتوهان
مردتش على ان يوحنا اعلن ان اللوغوس هو الله نفسه
ومردتش ان المسيح اعلن عن ذاته بانه الابن الوحيد الجنس
ومردتش على ان معرفة الحياة الابدية بمعرفة الاب الاله الحقيقى والمسيح يسوع 
ومردتش على اى حاجة مجرد شغل بهوانات وطالع تجرى
مش مكسوف من نفسك؟
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *احنا يا ابنى هنعيل مكسل تقرى عجبى على العقول
> طيب احنا ممكن نهزر اكتر مين الله دا
> اله ابو جهل وابو لهب ابو صنم على شكل هلال؟
> منعرفوش
> ...







ههههههههههههههههههه عجبى عجبى عجبى اولا يا رب تعنى يا سيد وانتا بتحاول تخدع نفسك قبل ما تخدعنى ثانيا على افتراض انها رب بمعنى رب هذا النص ينسف الوهية المسيح اصلااااااااااا انو فى ناس اللى هما حضرتكو فكرينو رب لكن دول مش هيدخلو الملكوت لكن اللى هينفذ ارادة الله الحقيقى وحده هوا اللى هيدخل الملكوت


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> من الاخر طلبى واضح وصريح جدا جدا جدا جدا انكم تقولولى لما ربنا الحق الحقيقى وحده يسالكم هل المسيح قال لكم انا الله فاعبدونى هتقولو ايه ؟؟؟ واكيد مش هتفضلوا تستنتجو وتلفو وتدوروا على ربنا والسوال واضح هل المسيح قال انا الله اعبدونى بس


*لا يا ابنى ربك اللى هيسالك هو ابن مريم كلمة الله قرانيا وكتابيا محدش هيستنتج ولا هيلف ولا هيدور 
اعتقد انكم جردتم كلمة الله من سلطانه والوهيته نحن نعبد الله الواحد الذى لا شريك له الكائن الناطق الحى 
لا علاقة لنا بالله الامم الوثنية امثال اله العرب الكلام واضح واعتقد اننا لغاية الان لم نتلقى منك كلمة مفيدة واحدة كلها مهاترات فارغة 
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *انت لو داخل تفهم كنت فهمت وفتحت عقلك بس سيادتك داخل هنا لغرض واحد اى مسلم عاش عقلية الاسلام يعلمه جيدا وانا اعلمه جيدا
> مردتش باى كلمة على كل الىل قولته
> وطالع تجرى زى الاطفال اللى اتزنقوا ومش لاقيين حاجة يقولوها
> ودا صورة صغيرة للمسيحين وللمسلمين عن عقليات المسلمين فى الحوار ابيض يا ورد مبيعرفوش يتكلموا كلمتين على بعض وفى النهاية يطلع يجرى ويقولك معطلكوش طيب وطالما انت مش عايز تفهم داخل ليه لما تتعلم اساليب الحوار الراقى اتفضل حاورنا ولكن للاسف هتعيشوا كدا وهتموتوا كدا طول مانتوا دفنين نفسكم فى جحور الضلال والتوهان
> ...








هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اقدر اسمى دا اسقاط ؟؟
انتا اللى مزنوق وانتا اللى المفروض تتكسف على دمك سوالى واضح ومش عايز كلام كتير تانى انا داخل عشان لو جبتلى نص المسيح قال فيه صراحتة انا الله اعبدونى ابقى مسيحى مجبتش استمر على دينى الحق وانتا مجبتليش نص بيقول المسيح فيه انا الله اعبدونى يبقى مين اللى يتكسف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *لا يا ابنى ربك اللى هيسالك هو ابن مريم كلمة الله قرانيا وكتابيا محدش هيستنتج ولا هيلف ولا هيدور
> اعتقد انكم جردتم كلمة الله من سلطانه والوهيته نحن نعبد الله الواحد الذى لا شريك له الكائن الناطق الحى
> لا علاقة لنا بالله الامم الوثنية امثال اله العرب الكلام واضح واعتقد اننا لغاية الان لم نتلقى منك كلمة مفيدة واحدة كلها مهاترات فارغة
> *






هههههههههههه سبحان الله 
اله الاسلام = اله واحد لا شريك له
اله المسيحية = 3 فى 1

يبقى احنا الوثانين ما شاء الله لا لا افحمتنى فعلا وبعدين خلاص الغرض اللى انا داخل عشانو لم اجده ولو كنت جبتلى ناس طلب فيه يسوع العبادة وقال انو اله كنت بقيت اخوك فى الديانة الوثانية التلاتة فى واحد دى بس بما انك مجبتش افتخر ان اقول لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله والمسيح رسول الله جود بااااااااااااااااى


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههه عجبى عجبى عجبى اولا يا رب تعنى يا سيد وانتا بتحاول تخدع نفسك قبل ما تخدعنى ثانيا على افتراض انها رب بمعنى رب هذا النص ينسف الوهية المسيح اصلااااااااااا انو فى ناس اللى هما حضرتكو فكرينو رب لكن دول مش هيدخلو الملكوت لكن اللى هينفذ ارادة الله الحقيقى وحده هوا اللى هيدخل الملكوت


*شوفت انك مدلس من شابه نبيه فما ظلم 
كيريوس تعنى الرب وتعنى السيد مالك العبيد 
هنا المسيح بيقول مش كل الىل هيقولى يارب يارب هيدخل ملكوت السماوات ليس كل
ليس كل
ليس كل
ليس كل
ليس كل
ليس كل
ليس كل
ليس كل
بتفهم ولا خايف تفهم؟
مش هيقولى هيقولى يارب يارب هيدخل ملكوت السماوات بل من يفعل ارادة ابى هيجوا يقولوا باسمك يارب عملنا قوات وايات ومعجزات يقولهم اذهبوا عنى يا ملاعين للنار الابدية زى مهيقولك بس متقاطعش 
اذا كان هو الرب الذى بيده سلطان الملكوت يبقى انت يا مدلس تجرده من سلطانه ياويلكم يا مدلسين 
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *شوفت انك مدلس من شابه نبيه فما ظلم
> كيريوس تعنى الرب وتعنى السيد مالك العبيد
> هنا المسيح بيقول مش كل الىل هيقولى يارب يارب هيدخل ملكوت السماوات ليس كل
> ليس كل
> ...





فسر واستنتج على مزاجك الغرض اللى انا داخل عشانو لم اجده ولو كنت جبتلى ناس طلب فيه يسوع العبادة  وقال انو اله كنت بقيت اخوك فى الديانة الوثانية التلاتة فى واحد دى بس  بما انك مجبتش افتخر ان اقول لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله والمسيح رسول  الله جود بااااااااااااااااى يا عابد الانسان يا عابد ال تلاتة ف واحد يا عابد الاله الذى لا يعلم الغيب يا عابد الاله الذى بصق فى وجهه وانضرب واتشتم يا عابد الاله الذى لم يقل لك اعبدنى مبروك عليك النار مخلدا فيها سلااااااااااااااااااااام اخير


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> هههههههههههه سبحان الله
> اله الاسلام = اله واحد لا شريك له
> اله المسيحية = 3 فى 1
> 
> يبقى احنا الوثانين ما شاء الله لا لا افحمتنى فعلا وبعدين خلاص الغرض اللى انا داخل عشانو لم اجده ولو كنت جبتلى ناس طلب فيه يسوع العبادة وقال انو اله كنت بقيت اخوك فى الديانة الوثانية التلاتة فى واحد دى بس بما انك مجبتش افتخر ان اقول لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله والمسيح رسول الله جود بااااااااااااااااى


*اهو طلع يجرى مردش ولا على نص واحد وطلع يجرى عقليات المسلم وصلت لحالة من الاشفاق 
ومين قال ان المسيح مش رسول لله الاب يا عزيزى 
انت وثنى لانك تعبد اله وثنى اخناتون نادى وقال نوحد الهتنا الوثنية فى اله واحد
وقريش كانوا يعبدون اله واحد له شفعاء من الاصنام وانت عبدت نفس الاله الصنم متفرقش حاجة عنهم 
اعتقد انك مقدرتش ترد على ورود اللفظ بان المسيح هو الرب هو الكلمة هو الابن وحيد الجنس ومازال هناك الكثير بس مش لاقى انسان عاقل يكلمنى
على جنب كدا مين قالك ان اله الاسلام واحد خدعوك يا ابنى تعالى واحنا نعلمك اساطير الاولين فى الاسلام كويس 
وانا تعبت دا مثال صغير للعقليات المسلمة شوفتى وصل بيهم الحال لايه؟

*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> فسر واستنتج على مزاجك الغرض اللى انا داخل عشانو لم اجده ولو كنت جبتلى ناس طلب فيه يسوع العبادة وقال انو اله كنت بقيت اخوك فى الديانة الوثانية التلاتة فى واحد دى بس بما انك مجبتش افتخر ان اقول لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله والمسيح رسول الله جود بااااااااااااااااى يا عابد الانسان يا عابد ال تلاتة ف واحد يا عابد الاله الذى لا يعلم الغيب يا عابد الاله الذى بصق فى وجهه وانضرب واتشتم يا عابد الاله الذى لم يقل لك اعبدنى مبروك عليك النار مخلدا فيها سلااااااااااااااااااااام اخير


*طيب مش لما ترد عن اعلان المسيح عن شخصه وبعدين ندخل فى كونه المعبود يعنى انت مش عارف تتكلم وشغال ردح وخلاص متكلمنى يا ابنى زى مبكلمك مفيش لغة للحوار خالص عندك معدومة انت سنك كام يا ابنى؟*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *اهو طلع يجرى مردش ولا على نص واحد وطلع يجرى عقليات المسلم وصلت لحالة من الاشفاق
> ومين قال ان المسيح مش رسول لله الاب يا عزيزى
> انت وثنى لانك تعبد اله وثنى اخناتون نادى وقال نوحد الهتنا الوثنية فى اله واحد
> وقريش كانوا يعبدون اله واحد له شفعاء من الاصنام وانت عبدت نفس الاله الصنم متفرقش حاجة عنهم
> ...






فعلا انا مردتش ولا هرد على اى حاجة لان انا داخل مش عشان ارد عشان اسال هل قال المسيح انا الله صراحتة ومش كنت عايز اى نصوص تانية لانى عارف كل النصوص التانية وعارف الرد عليها بس انا غرضى انتا عارفه انو قال انا اله ولا لا بما ان دا محصلش ومقولتليش كده يبقى مين الخسران ؟؟ وبعدين يا عابد التلاتة فى واحد لا تتكلم عن اله الاسلام الواحد الاحد وبما انك تكلمت عن الاسلام يبقى انتا افلستالصراحة انتوا الاتنين وفى منتداكم افحمتونى بجد بجد مش قادر من الافحام


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *طيب مش لما ترد عن اعلان المسيح عن شخصه وبعدين ندخل فى كونه المعبود يعنى انت مش عارف تتكلم وشغال ردح وخلاص متكلمنى يا ابنى زى مبكلمك مفيش لغة للحوار خالص عندك معدومة انت سنك كام يا ابنى؟*




يا حبيبى انتا مش بتشوف ؟؟؟؟
انا مش عايز حاجة اقسم بالله كل النصوص اللى بتشتشهدوا بيها انها تثبيت الوهية المسيح انا عارفها وعارف الرد عليها بس سوالى واضح هل المسيح قال انا الله صراحتة قال قولى النص مقلش وفر على نفسك الكتابة لانى مش هقرأء لانى عارف النصوص التانية كلها وبالنسبة لعمرى مش مهم بس اكيد مش اكبر منك لسة مبتدأ فى الحياة


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> علا انا مردتش ولا هرد على اى حاجة لان انا داخل مش عشان ارد عشان اسال هل قال المسيح انا الله صراحتة ومش كنت عايز اى نصوص تانية لانى عارف كل النصوص التانية وعارف الرد عليها بس انا غرضى انتا عارفه انو قال انا اله ولا لا بما ان دا محصلش ومقولتليش كده يبقى مين الخسران ؟؟ وبعدين يا عابد التلاتة فى واحد لا تتكلم عن اله الاسلام الواحد الاحد وبما انك تكلمت عن الاسلام يبقى انتا افلستالصراحة انتوا الاتنين وفى منتداكم افحمتونى بجد بجد مش قادر من الافحام


*وقولنا مين الله دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عندنا فى حاجة اسمها الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مردتش على حاجة خالص خالص دخلت تسال عن اللفظ نفسه وجبتلك اللفظ والمسيح اعلن ان الرب كيريوس مردتش وطلعت تجرى 
طيب توما اعلن للمسيح وقال له كيريوس كى ثيئوس 
ربى والهى قال المسيح لانك يا توما رائيت وامنت فطوبى لمن امن ولم يرى بما امن توما بان المسيح هو الرب والاله 
بلاش دى المسيح نفسه اعلن لليهود ان مساو لله وفهموا اليهود جيدا انه اعلن ذلك وقال وبوضوح
*إنجيل يوحنا 5: 19

فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الابْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الابْنُ كَذلِكَ.*كل اللى يعمله الاب الابن هيعمله 
طيب يقولك ايه تانى انت حر اقبل او متقبلش شيل خطاياك فوق راسك وروح واجه عدل الله بنفسك 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> يا حبيبى انتا مش بتشوف ؟؟؟؟
> انا مش عايز حاجة اقسم بالله كل النصوص اللى بتشتشهدوا بيها انها تثبيت الوهية المسيح انا عارفها وعارف الرد عليها بس سوالى واضح هل المسيح قال انا الله صراحتة قال قولى النص مقلش وفر على نفسك الكتابة لانى مش هقرأء لانى عارف النصوص التانية كلها وبالنسبة لعمرى مش مهم بس اكيد مش اكبر منك لسة مبتدأ فى الحياة


*اقسم بالله ان معى الردود الشافية الكافية الوافية لكل مايقولوه النصارى بس ابقى قابلنى 
ياعم فوق شوية من اللى بتشربه 
هسالك سؤال ماذا تعنى كيريوس لغويا ولما ترجم كلمة يهوه فى العبرية ترجمت لايه؟ رد عليا لو عندك ذرة عقل 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

*علشان نخلص من المهاترات الطفولية الفارغة وشغل لعب العيال مش عارف ايه اللى خلانى اتجر معاك فيه 
قدامك نصين هترد عليهم ترد مش هتعرف يبقى متحرجش نفسك اكتر من كدا واختشى على دمك شوية
المسيح الابن وحيد الجنس 
المسيح الرب كيريوس تعرف ترد ؟؟؟؟؟
وحط كمان اعلان توما له بان الرب والاله 
واعتقد ان الحكم للقارئ لمدى تفاهه المسلمين اللى وصلوا ليها ولكن العيب ليس عليكم ولكن على الثقافة البدوية اللى علمتكم عبودية النص على روح الكلام 
وانا معاك نصا وروحا
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *وقولنا مين الله دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> عندنا فى حاجة اسمها الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مردتش على حاجة خالص خالص دخلت تسال عن اللفظ نفسه وجبتلك اللفظ والمسيح اعلن ان الرب كيريوس مردتش وطلعت تجرى
> طيب توما اعلن للمسيح وقال له كيريوس كى ثيئوس
> ...




كل اللى يعمله الاب الابن هيعمله !!!!!!!!
ازاى والابن بيقول ابى اعظم منى وبعدين انتا بتقول اللى بيعمله الاب بيعمله الابن لماذا اذن الابن لم يعلم ان الشجرة ليس بها تين عندما جاع وذهب اليها ولم يجد بها ثمار هل معنى ذلك ان الاب ايضا لا يعلم وبعدين انتا عمال تحور وتستغل انى مش عارف يونانى وقولتلك الرد عل كل دا موجود فبالتالى لان اخد به لانى شفت الرد عليه لكن ما لم اجد رد عليه ان المسيح قال انا الله ولو الله مش عجباك خليها قال انو اله هوا نفسو يعنى متجبليش نصوص وتدخل اليونانى فى العربى وتحور وبعدين زى ما قولت لحضرتك عشان بجد انا هنام قبل ما انام هل عندك نص قال فيه المسيح صراحة انا اله ؟؟؟ لو فيه هاتو لو مفيش اصمت الى الابد وانتظر جهنم وبئس المصير لانك عبدت انسان لم يقل لك اعبدنى كمان يعنى مش كفاية انو انسان


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *اقسم بالله ان معى الردود الشافية الكافية الوافية لكل مايقولوه النصارى بس ابقى قابلنى
> ياعم فوق شوية من اللى بتشربه
> هسالك سؤال ماذا تعنى كيريوس لغويا ولما ترجم كلمة يهوه فى العبرية ترجمت لايه؟ رد عليا لو عندك ذرة عقل
> *



عيزنى ارد ما معنى الها لفرعون كلمت اله لا تعنى اله بمفهومى ومفهومك ولكن لها معنى اخر اى سيد عليه


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *علشان نخلص من المهاترات الطفولية الفارغة وشغل لعب العيال مش عارف ايه اللى خلانى اتجر معاك فيه
> قدامك نصين هترد عليهم ترد مش هتعرف يبقى متحرجش نفسك اكتر من كدا واختشى على دمك شوية
> المسيح الابن وحيد الجنس
> المسيح الرب كيريوس تعرف ترد ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...






كل الكلام دا مردود عليه يا حبى يا حبى والاله قال لموسى انو جعلوه الها لفرعون قولى انتا ايه الفرق ؟؟؟ وبعدين الرد عليه بحوث لا مجال لوضعها دا اولا ثانيا لو عايز الرد قولى اجبلك الروابط
ثالثا متهربش انتا من سوالى هل امرنى المسيح انى اعبدوا وقالى انا الاله فاعبدنى يا اما اه يا لا ومتحورش كتير


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

ولو عايز ردود عن التلات اسئلة اللى انتا قولتهم تسمحلى احط روابط ترد عليك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

> من الاخر طلبى واضح وصريح جدا جدا جدا جدا انكم تقولولى لما ربنا الحق الحقيقى وحده يسالكم هل المسيح قال لكم انا الله فاعبدونى هتقولو ايه ؟؟؟ واكيد مش هتفضلوا تستنتجو وتلفو وتدوروا على ربنا والسوال واضح هل المسيح قال انا الله اعبدونى بس ​


 
ولو جيبناهم​ 
1-
المسيح يقول حرفيا بأإنه الرب​ 

2 قَائِلاً لَهُمَا: «اذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَافَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَاناً مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشاً مَعَهَا فَحُلَّاهُمَاوَأْتِيَانِي بِهِمَا. ​



​وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا».​ 





«كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: ”يا رب يا رب: أ ليس باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا! قوات كثيرة؟“ حينئذ ​ 

أصرح لهم إني ما أعرفكم قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْم ) ِ! ​



(متى7: 22). ​





من هنا نفهم ان المسيح رب يدعوا باتباع تعاليمه والكف عن ارتكاب الخطايا (كمال نسبى )​



وعدم اتباعه بالقول فقط​







وهذه الآية وردت في إنجيل لوقا هكذا: «ولماذا تدعونني يا رب يا رب، وأنتم لا تفعلون ما أقوله لكم» (لوقا 6:​ 

46)​



. ومن هذا نفهم أن المسيح لا يعتبر نفسه مجرد سيد يُقدَّر، بل إنه رب يُطاع. ​






2-

الملاك يقول للمريمتان بان الرب يسوع قام من الاموات​





فَقَالَ الْمَلاَكُ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ: «لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُأَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ. ​



لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لأَنَّهُقَامَ كَمَا قَالَ. هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعاً فِيهِ.​





لوعايز تانى قول​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أبريل 2010)

فَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ: ابْعُدْ عَنَّا. وَبِمَعْرِفَةِ طُرُقِكَ لاَ نُسَرُّ. ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أبريل 2010)

allah^_^akber قال:


> ولو عايز ردود عن التلات اسئلة اللى انتا قولتهم تسمحلى احط روابط ترد عليك ؟؟؟؟


 
لو سمحت حسب قانون المنتدي اللينكات ممنوعه و تقدر ترد من الي قريته

سلام


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (9 أبريل 2010)

المسيح إذًُا هو اِبن اللَّه الحيّ، اِبن اللَّه الوحيد، الابن الحبيب، كلمة اللَّه وصورة اللَّه غير المنظور، بهاء مجد اللَّه ورسم جوهره، الإله القدير والإله الحق، الإله العظيم، الإله المبارك إلي الأبد، ولكنَّه ظهر علي الأرض بعد أنْ تجسَّد ، إتَّخذ جسدًا، صار جسدًا، ظهر في الجسد بولادته من امرأة، إتَّخذ صورة اللَّه صورة العبد وصار مثلنا، شابهنا في كلِّ شيء ما عدا الخطيئة، صار إنسانًا بالمعني الكامل للكلمة له كلّ ما للبشر من صفاتٍ وخواصٍ، ويعمل كلّ أعمال البشر يقول الكتاب: 



† " وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ" (1تي3/16) .

† " وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً" (يو1/14).

† " وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ" (غل4/4).

† " الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ. لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ." (في 2/6-8) .

† " فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضاً كَذَلِكَ فِيهِمَا " (عب2/14)، وأنَّه "مُجَرَّبٌ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مِثْلُنَا، بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ" (عب4/15). 


† " لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَوَسِيطٌ وَاحِدٌ بَيْنَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ: الإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ " (1تي5/2).



1 ـ إعلان المسيح عن لاهوته وربوبيته 


ورغم كل ذلك فقد أعلن الرب يسوع المسيح  حقيقة لاهوته وربوبيّته عشرات المرَّات ولكن بشكلٍ غير مباشرٍ وإنْ كان ذلك بصراحة ووضوح، سواء في الإنجيل للقدِّيس يوحنّا أو في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخري، كما سنري. ونبدأ بإجابة الرب يسوع المسيح لليهود علي سؤالين ؛ الأول سأله هو نفسه لهم والثاني في إجابة له علي سؤال وجهوه هم له في حوار معهم . 



(1) رب داود، ورب الكل ؛ ففي سؤاله لهم ، رؤساء اليهود ، إستشهد الربّ يسوع المسيح بنبوّة داود النبيّ عن لاهوته وربوبيّته وقال لهم : "مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: « فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً قَائِلاً: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟» فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.  " (مت22/42ـ46) .
  وهنا يؤكِّد الرب يسوع المسيح في سؤاله لهم أنه ربّ داود الجالس عن يمين العظمة في السموات. فمن هو رب داود ؟ والإجابة هي : رب داود هو الله ! فالكتاب يقول : " إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ." (تث6/4) ، وأيضًا " الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ تَتَّقِي وَإِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُ " (تث6/13؛مت4/10). وقد أكَّد ذلك أيضاً السيد المسيح نفسه في قوله " إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. " (مر12/29). والكتاب يقول أيضاً أنَّ الربّ يسوع المسيح نفسه هو هذا الربّ الواحد "لَكِنْ لَنَا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ: الآبُ الَّذِي مِنْهُ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ. وَرَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ: يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الَّذِي بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ وَنَحْنُ بِهِ." (1كو8/6). ويقول القديس بطرس عنه بالروح " هَذَا هُوَ رَبُّ الْكُلِّ. " (أع10/36) . 




(2) الكائن قبل إبراهيم وإله إبراهيم وفي حوارٍ له مع رؤساء اليهود يقول الكتاب أنه قال لهم " اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ000 قَدْ مَاتَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ وَأَنْتَ تَقُولُ: «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَذُوقَ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي مَاتَ. وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ مَاتُوا. مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟»  أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ0000 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ». "(يو 8/51-56). وهو هنا يؤكِّد ما قاله لتلاميذه " طُوبَى لِعُيُونِكُمْ لأَنَّهَا تُبْصِرُ وَلِآذَانِكُمْ لأَنَّهَا تَسْمَعُ. فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَأَبْرَاراً كَثِيرِينَ اشْتَهَوْا أَنْ يَرَوْا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَرَوْنَ وَلَمْ يَرَوْا وَأَنْ يَسْمَعُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ وَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا." (مت13/16- 17)، "  فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟» قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا. " (يو8/57ـ59) .
  وهنا أثار قوله " قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ " غضب اليهود وجعلهم يحنقون عليه ويقرروا موته رجماً بالحجارة " فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.". لماذا ؟ لأنهم اعتقدوا أنه يجدِّف علي الله وينسب لنفسه ما للَّه ويُسَمِّي نفسه باسم اللَّه، أي يقول " أني أنا الله ". كيف ذلك ؟ لأنَّ كلامه هذا له أكثر من مغزي كلَّها تدلّ علي أنَّه يقول صراحة " أنَّه اللَّه "! 




أولاً : يقول أنه قبل أنْ يُوجد إبراهيم ، منذ حوالي 2000 سنه ق. م ، كان هو موجوداً. أي أنه يؤكِّد علي وجوده السابق، قبل إبراهيم. وبالتالي علي وجوده السابق للتجسُّد والميلاد من العذراء، فقد كان موجودًا قبل أنْ يظهر علي الأرض، وهذا يعني أنه كائناً في السماء.




ثانياً : يقول بالحرف الواحد " أَنَا كَائِنٌ " ، وهذا القول يعني حرفياً " أنا أكون " و " الكائن " وباليونانية " Ego eimi ـ έγώ ειμί ـI Am  " . وهو هنا يستخدم نفس التعبير الذي عبَّر به اللَّه عن نفسه عندما ظهر لموسي النبيّ في العلِّيقة وعندما سأله موسي عن اسمه فقال " أَهْيَهِ الَّذِي أَهْيَهْ " (وَمَعْنَاهُ أَنَا الْكَائِنُ الدَّائِمُ) . وَأَضَافَ : " هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ : " أَهْيَهْ (أَنَا الْكَائِنُ) ، هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ " . " وَقَالَ أَيْضاً لِمُوسَى : " هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِشَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ : إِنَّ الرَّبَّ « يهوه ـ الكَائِنَ " إِلهَ آبَائِكُمْ ، إِلَهَ إبْرَاهِيمَ وَإسْحقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ . هَذَا هُوَ اسْمِي إِلَى اْلأَبَدِ ، وَهُوَ الاسْمُ الَّذِي أُدْعَى بِهِ مِنْ جِيلٍ إِلَى جِيلٍ " (خر 3/14-15).  أي أنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح يُعطي لنفسه نفس الاسم الذي عبَّر به اللَّه عن نفسه " أنا الكائن الدائم ـ الكائن الذي يكون " والذي يساوي يهوه ( الكائن ) الذي هو اسم الله الوحيد في العهد القديم.  أي أنه يقول لهم " أنا الكائن الدائم " الذي ظهر لموسي في العليقة، وهذا ما جعل اليهود يثورون عليه ويحنقون لأنهم أدركوا أنه يعني أنه هو " اللَّه " نفسه " الكائن الدائم ". وهذا الاسم لا يمكن أنْ يُطلَق علي غير اللَّه ذاته والذي يقول اللَّه عنه  " أَنَا الرَّبُّ ( يهوه = الكائن ) هَذَا اسْمِي وَمَجْدِي لاَ أُعْطِيهِ لِآخَرَ " (اش42/8).



ثالثاً : كما أنه الرب يسوع المسيح يستخدم  في قوله هذا ، الزمن الحاضر (المضارع) " أكون ـ έγώ ειμί ـ I am " والذي يدل علي الوجود المستمر، بلا بداية وبلا نهاية، وهو هنا يعني أنه " الكائن " دائماً ، والذي " كان " أزلاً " بلا بداية، والذي سيكون " يأتي " أبداً بلا نهاية ، الموجود دائماً في الماضي بلا بداية، والحاضر دائماً، والمستقبل بلا نهاية، كقوله في سفر الرؤيا " أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/13) .

  إذًا فهو يُعلن صراحة أنه هو الربّ الإله الواحد المعبود، والكائن الأزليّ الأبديّ الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية !! ولذلك فعندما قال له تلميذه توما " رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي " قال له " لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا " (يو20/28-29). وهذا ما أكَّده مرَّات عديدة :


1 ـ فقد أعلن أنه الأزلي الأبدي الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية (غير المحدود بالزمان) :
  حيث يقول هو في سفر الرؤيا  " أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. "(رؤ1/8) .


† " أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ. الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ." (رؤ1/11) .

† " أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً" (رؤ21/6).

† " أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/13) .

† " لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ1/17)




2 ـ ويقول" أنا " و " أنا " هو بنفس القوة الإلهية،كما يقولها الله: 
  فيستخدم تعبير " أنا " و " أنا هو έγώ ειμί ـ I  am "، بمعنى أنا صاحب السلطان علي الكون كله والخليقة كلها، وأنا، الله، الكائن علي الكل " الْكَائِنُ عَلَى الْكُلِّ إِلَهاً مُبَارَكاً إِلَى الأَبَدِ" (رو9/5) ، بنفس الأسلوب والطريقة التي تكلم بها ، الله  في العهد القديم. فعندما سأل موسي النبيّ اللَّه عن اسمه قال له الله: " اهْيَهِ الَّذِي اهْيَهْ ( أكون الذي أكون )" (خر3/15) والتي تعني ، كما بينا أعلاه " أنا كائن " ، "أنا الكائن الدائم " والإله الوحيد الذي ليس مثله أو سواه ولا يُوجد آخر غيره أو معه، كقوله اللَّه ذاته في العهد القديم :

† " اُنْظُرُوا الآنَ! أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ وَليْسَ إِلهٌ مَعِي. أَنَا أُمِيتُ وَأُحْيِي. سَحَقْتُ وَإِنِّي أَشْفِي وَليْسَ مِنْ يَدِي مُخَلِّصٌ" (تث32/39) .



† " مِنَ الْبَدْءِ؟ أَنَا الرَّبُّ الأَوَّلُ وَمَعَ الآخِرِينَ أَنَا هُوَ." (اش41/4) .

† " أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. قَبْلِي لَمْ يُصَوَّرْ إِلَهٌ وَبَعْدِي لاَ يَكُونُ." (اش43/10) .

† " أَنَا هُوَ وَلاَ مُنْقِذَ مِنْ يَدِي. أَفْعَلُ وَمَنْ يَرُدُّ؟" (اش43/13) . 

† " أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ الْمَاحِي ذُنُوبَكَ لأَجْلِ نَفْسِي وَخَطَايَاكَ لاَ أَذْكُرُهَا." (اش43/25) .

† "  أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ" (اش48/12) .

† " أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ مُعَزِّيكُمْ." (اش51/12) .

  ويستخدم الرب يسوع المسيح تعبير " أَنَا " في الموعظة علي الجبل بالمقابلة مع الله، فيقول :   

† " قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ 000 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ " (مت5/21-22) .

† " قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. 000 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. " (مت5/27-28) .

† " وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ 000 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي. " (مت5/31-32) .

† " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ " (مت5/33-34) .

† " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً." (مت5/38-39) .

† " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ " (مت5/43-44) .



وهو هنا يتكلم كصاحب السلطان علي الشريعة والإله الذي أعطاها وصاحبها. 

كما يستخدم تعبير " أنا هو έγώ ειμί ـ I am "، كما استخدمها اللَّه في العهد القديم، بكل معانيها اللاهوتية التي تؤكِّد لاهوته وكونه هو ذاته اللَّه، اللَّه الكلمة :

† " فَلِلْوَقْتِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «تَشَجَّعُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا»." (مت14/27).

† " لأَنَّ الْجَمِيعَ رَأَوْهُ وَاضْطَرَبُوا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «ثِقُوا. أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا»" (مر6/50) .

† "  فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ»." (مر14/62) .

† " فَقَالَ الْجَمِيعُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ»." (لو22/70) .

† " فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ لاَ تَخَافُوا»." (يو6/20) .

† " فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً." (يو6/35) .

† " فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ»." (يو6/41) 

† " أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ" (يو6/48) .

† " أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ»." (يو6/51) .

† " ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ»." (يو8/12) .

† " لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ" (يو8/24) .

† " فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي." (يو8/28) .

† " أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى." (يو10/9) .

† " أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ." (يو10/11) .

† " قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا" (يو11/25).

† " أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ." (يو13/19) .

† "  قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي." (يو14/6) .

† "  فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. " (يو18/6) .

† " أنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ." (رؤ1/8) .

† "  قَائِلاً لِي: «لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" ( رؤ1/17) . 

† "  أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبَِ، وَسَأُعْطِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ." (رؤ2/23) .

† " أنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً " (رؤ21/6) .



3 ـ ولذا فقد أعلن أنه النازل من السماء : 
† " لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي." (يو6/38) .

† " أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ." (يو6/51) .

† " هَذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. لَيْسَ كَمَا أَكَلَ آبَاؤُكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَمَاتُوا. مَنْ يَأْكُلْ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ " (يو6/58) .

† وهذا ما جعل اليهود يتذمرون عليه قائلين : " وَقَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ يَسُوعَ بْنَ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي نَحْنُ عَارِفُونَ بِأَبِيهِ وَأُمِّهِ. فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ هَذَا: إِنِّي نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ؟»" (يو6/42) .

† " فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ»." (يو6/41) .



4 ـ والخارج من عند الله الآب والذي هو من ذات الآب وفي ذات الآب : 
† "  فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كَانَ اللَّهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. " (يو8/42) .

† " خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ" (يو16/28) .

† " لأَنَّ الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ وَهُمْ قَبِلُوا وَعَلِمُوا يَقِيناً أَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ." (يو17/8) .

† " أَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا رَأَيْتُ عِنْدَ أَبِي" (يو8/38) .

† " فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي" (يو10/32) .

† " لأَنَّ الآبَ نَفْسَهُ يُحِبُّكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُمُونِي وَآمَنْتُمْ أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتُ." (يو16/27) .

† " خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ" (يو28:16) .

  ويُؤكِّد أنه خرج من عند اللَّه الآب، من قِبَل اللَّه الآب، لأنه هو  نفسه من الآب، من ذات الآب، وفي ذات الآب، فهو عند الآب، في حضن الآب.

† " أَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ لأَنِّي مِنْهُ وَهُوَ أَرْسَلَنِي" (يو7/29) .

† " أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ " (يو14/10) .

† " صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ" (يو14/11) .

  فهو كما يقول القديس يوحنا بالروح " اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ " (يو1/18)، كان عند الآب، في ذات الآب ومن ذات الآب لأنه كلمة اللَّه وعقله الناطق " فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ." (يو1/1) .




5 ـ والواحد مع الآب في الجوهر :
  أنه هو الواحد مع الآب في الجوهر ، الذي من ذات الآب وفي ذات الآب بحسب لاهوته ؛ " اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ " (يو1/18)، " أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ" (يو10/30) ، 
" أَنِّي أ َنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ 000صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ" (يو14/10-11) .


هل هذا يكفي يا مسلم لتفهم ام تريد المزيد​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> ازاى والابن بيقول ابى اعظم منى


*طبعا اعظم منه لان المسيح لم يتمجد بعد ولم يصعد الى مكانة ابيه مازال فى اخلاء ذاته على الارض فى صورة عبد
*


> لماذا اذن الابن لم يعلم ان الشجرة ليس بها تين عندما جاع وذهب اليها ولم يجد بها ثمار هل معنى ذلك ان الاب ايضا


*طيب وليه ربنا هيسالك يوم القيامة على اعمالك هو مش عارف؟
متعرفش الفرق بين السؤال للتقرير والسؤال للجهل بالشئ عادى مانت مسلم
*


> وتستغل انى مش عارف يونانى وقولتلك الرد عل كل دا موجود فبالتالى لان اخد به لانى شفت الرد عليه


*هات اللى بيفهموا هيبقوا زيك بالظبط لان الموضوع مش فى فهم اليونانى من عدمه الموضوع فى التعصب ولا عايز تعمل زى الشيوخ اقسم بالله هناك الردود الشافية الكافية الوافية وشعارات فارغة منغير رد لو كنت عارف ترد كنت رديت ونقلت من منتدياتك بس هقولك الرد ايه فى المنتديات علشان تعرف انك انسان جاهل مثلهم
اسحق دعى بابن وحيد لابيه مع انه مش الوحيد وهكذا المسيح
بس نسيوا عن جهل او عمد علشان السذج اللى زيوا ومبيعرفوش يقروا ان المسيح لم يعلن انه ابن وحيد منفلا عن الاب بس من جنس الاب يقدروا يردوا ناديهم يكلمونا 
*


> ما لم اجد رد عليه ان المسيح قال انا الله ولو الله مش عجباك خليها قال انو اله


*جبتلك ومعرفتش ترد وطلعت تجرى اعملك ايه تانى انت داخل متعصب ومش شايف هنبوس ايدك علشان تناقشنا
*


> هل عندك نص قال فيه المسيح صراحة انا اله ؟؟؟ لو فيه هاتو لو مفيش اصمت الى الابد وانتظر جهنم وبئس المصير لانك عبدت انسان لم يقل لك اعبدنى كمان يعنى مش كفاية انو انسان


*ياابنى مانا قولتلك متضحكش الناس عليك علشان منظرك وحش انت هنا مش فى منتدى اسلامى هنقولك بارك الله فيك وزدوه فى ميزان حسناتك 
المسيح اعلن انه ابن الله الوحيد الجنس الواحد مع الاب
تعرف ترد؟؟؟؟تعالى قابلنى
المسيح قال لفظيا انه الرب كيريوس تعرف ترد؟؟؟؟
المسيح التلاميذ اعلنوا له انه الرب والاله وطوب ايمانهم تعرف ترد؟؟؟؟؟
المسيح اعلن انه الكائن منذ البدء وهو الذى ارسل لنا الانبياء والحكماء وهو الذى يكلمنا منذ البدوء تعرف ترد؟
لو متعرفش ترد اخرس وروح لمحمد مستنيك تحت مع الزناة والسحرة وعبدة الاصنام
*


> كل الكلام دا مردود عليه يا حبى يا حبى والاله قال لموسى انو جعلوه الها لفرعون قولى انتا ايه الفرق ؟؟؟


*الفرق انك جاهل وبتستقى معلوماتك من اهل الضلال 
لان موسى دعى كالوهيم لهارون وفرعون وهارون كنبى له ليس الها منفصلا الوهيم اعطاه ان يتكلم بلسانه ليه بتفضحوا نفسكم ياجهلة مش عيب عليكم 
*


> ولو عايز ردود عن التلات اسئلة اللى انتا قولتهم تسمحلى احط روابط ترد عليك ؟؟؟؟


*اتيه رائيك تناديهم هما بشخصهم قولهم رسالة صغيرة اخرجوا من جحوركم فضايحكم ريحتها بانت وفاحت يا مدلسين على الغلابة اللى زى قولهم هتروحوا من ربنا فين

*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ولو جيبناهم​
> 1-
> المسيح يقول حرفيا بأإنه الرب​
> 
> ...




اولا يا رب = يا سيد وانتى تحاولى التدليس
ثانيا = برضه مجبتيش طلبى انا قلت عايز نص المسيح قال كده بالظبط - انا الاله فاعبدونى - فى لو فى هاتيه لو مفيش shut up to ever


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *طبعا اعظم منه لان المسيح لم يتمجد بعد ولم يصعد الى مكانة ابيه مازال فى اخلاء ذاته على الارض فى صورة عبد
> *
> *طيب وليه ربنا هيسالك يوم القيامة على اعمالك هو مش عارف؟
> متعرفش الفرق بين السؤال للتقرير والسؤال للجهل بالشئ عادى مانت مسلم
> ...





مش هعلق باى حاااااااجة خالص مين دول اللى فى جحورهم ؟؟؟؟
روح يا حلو اسمع الشيخ وسام كل يوم بيتصل اللى انتا بتبوس ايدهم وشوف بيعملوا ايه انتوا ايمانكم اعمى ايمان غير مبنى على نصوص ايمااااااااااااااااان استنتاج فين قال انا الاله اعبدونى ما فى خلاص هتقولوا ايه لربنا فوقوا بقا


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> لو سمحت حسب قانون المنتدي اللينكات ممنوعه و تقدر ترد من الي قريته
> 
> سلام



لا الرد كبير ومش هينفع اظن انتوا بنفسكو اكيد دخلتوا على المواضيع دى واترد عليكم بس بترجعوا وتظهروا النصوص دى للناس اللى انتوا فكرين انهم مشفوش الرد


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> المسيح إذًُا هو اِبن اللَّه الحيّ، اِبن اللَّه الوحيد، الابن الحبيب، كلمة اللَّه وصورة اللَّه غير المنظور، بهاء مجد اللَّه ورسم جوهره، الإله القدير والإله الحق، الإله العظيم، الإله المبارك إلي الأبد، ولكنَّه ظهر علي الأرض بعد أنْ تجسَّد ، إتَّخذ جسدًا، صار جسدًا، ظهر في الجسد بولادته من امرأة، إتَّخذ صورة اللَّه صورة العبد وصار مثلنا، شابهنا في كلِّ شيء ما عدا الخطيئة، صار إنسانًا بالمعني الكامل للكلمة له كلّ ما للبشر من صفاتٍ وخواصٍ، ويعمل كلّ أعمال البشر يقول الكتاب:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






زى ما قولتلكم قبل كده انا مش هعبد واحد مقليش صراحة انا الاله اعبدنى اى نصوص تانى انا عارفها كويس وعارف صياقها وعارف تفسيرها فمش هتعب نفسى بالقراءة عندك النص اللى فيه بالنص كده المسيح نفسه قال انا الاله فاعبدونى هاتو مش عندك ممتتعبش نفسك فى الكتابة وتجبلى كلام انا عارفه اظن طلبى واضح


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *طبعا اعظم منه لان المسيح لم يتمجد بعد ولم يصعد الى مكانة ابيه مازال فى اخلاء ذاته على الارض فى صورة عبد
> *
> *طيب وليه ربنا هيسالك يوم القيامة على اعمالك هو مش عارف؟
> متعرفش الفرق بين السؤال للتقرير والسؤال للجهل بالشئ عادى مانت مسلم
> ...






الحجات اللى بتقول عليها دى انها دليل على الالوهية اولا دى مش دليل واستنتاج برضه ثانيا عشان نتماشى معاكو وننزل لعقليتو تم الرد عليها برضه يعنى عندى حاجة ارد بيها قدام رب العالمين ولو عايز روابط اجبلك لكن انتا لما تتسال من المسيح لما يطلع نبى كده ويقولك انا قولتلك صراحة انا الاله فاعبدنى هتقول ايه ؟؟؟؟ هتقول ايه يا عابد الانسان يا عابد الاله ال 3 فى واحد يا عابد من ياكل ومن يشرب ومن يدخل الخلاء


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

> اولا يا رب = يا سيد وانتى تحاولى التدليس
> ثانيا = برضه مجبتيش طلبى انا قلت عايز نص المسيح قال كده بالظبط - انا الاله فاعبدونى - فى لو فى هاتيه لو مفيش shut up to ever


 
اولا تحترم نفسك كويس

ثانيا انت تعرف ايه فى اليونانى عشان تقول ان كلمة الرب هنا تعنى يا سيد
ولا تععنى الله لو تقدر تواجه فعلا وعندك شجاعة يا راااااااااااجل 

جيب الكلمة اليونانية الاصلية وورينى الترجمة​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> ولا يا رب = يا سيد وانتى تحاولى التدليس


*لنرى من هو المدلس يا طفلى العزيز
وهقولك حاجة حلوة اوى ابعتلنا وسام نفسه وخليه برضة يخرج من جحره وابقى خليه يهدى فى المناظرات وميبقاش يقول اصل يسوع ادعى الالوهية عجبى على عقول المسلمين يعتمدون على جهلة لترقيه دين بلى وانتهى
كيريوس تعنى الرب الاله
او السيد مالك العبيد 
هل كان المسيح يملك عبيدا لكى يطلق عليه كيريو؟؟؟؟
وهل كان المسيح يتكلم فى موقف بيخاطب فيه العبيد ام كان يخاطب من سيوجهون له الكلام يوم الدينونة وبيده الملكوت تعالى نستعرض الكلمة لغويا يا جاهل
* [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*G2962
κύριος 
kurios 
*_*koo‘-ree-os *_*
From κῦρος kuros (*_*supremacy*_*); *_*supreme*_* in authority, that is, (as noun) *_*controller*_*; by implication *_*Mr*_*. (as a respectful title): - God, Lord, master, Sir.*[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*κύριος*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*kurios*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thayer Definition:*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1) he to whom a person or thing belongs, about which he has power of deciding; master, lord*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1a) the possessor and disposer of a thing*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1a1) the owner; one who has control of the person, the master*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1a2) in the state: the sovereign, prince, chief, the Roman emperor*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1b) is a title of honour expressive of respect and reverence, with which servants greet their master*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1c) this title is given to: *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*God, the Messiah*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Part of Speech: noun masculine*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: from kuros (supremacy)*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*كونك جاهل زى اللى بتنقل منهم دا مش مشكلتنا يا عزيزى دى مشكلتك انت تروح تصلحها مع نفسك وتتعلم 
*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*عندك رد يا طفلى العزيز
*[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> الحجات اللى بتقول عليها دى انها دليل على الالوهية اولا دى مش دليل واستنتاج برضه ثانيا عشان نتماشى معاكو وننزل لعقليتو تم الرد عليها برضه يعنى عندى حاجة ارد بيها قدام رب العالمين ولو عايز روابط اجبلك لكن انتا لما تتسال من المسيح لما يطلع نبى كده ويقولك انا قولتلك صراحة انا الاله فاعبدنى هتقول ايه ؟؟؟؟ هتقول ايه يا عابد الانسان يا عابد الاله ال 3 فى واحد يا عابد من ياكل ومن يشرب ومن يدخل الخلاء


*اولا دى قلة ادب يا عزيزى اعتقد ان الزعيم مش موجود هو لو موجود كان منعنا نتكلم مع الاطفال الشاردة اللى زى حضرتك اللى جهلة وبتتكلم ومش عارفة ترد وكمان بيقلوا ادبهم بس ماعلينا ماشابه نبيه فما ظلم انا عايزك تهدى كدا وتتك على عقلك وتركز معانا علشان لما تقف امام المسيح الهك كلمة الله المتجسد تعرف ترد هو انت متعرفش ان ابن مريم هو رب العالمين فى الاسلام ولا ايه مش عيب لما تبقوا متعرفوش دينكم بس خلينا فى الانجيل دلوقتى تعرف ترد على التلات نقط اللى قولناهم ولا برضة شغال فى مسلسل الهروب وتقول عندى الرد الشافى الكفاى الوافى بس ابقى قابلنى لو شوفته متسترجل كدا وتكلمنا *


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

خلاص اقسم بالله مش هكتب اى حاجة تانى ولا هدخل الموضوع تانى لسبب انتو عيزين تغيروا اللى انا داخل عشانو وبعدين وسام لم يدعى ان المسيح ادعى الالوهية بل يتحدى ان تثبت له انه قال انا الاله فاعبدونى فكيف يقول ذلك


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

سوالى الاخير قبل الخروج هل قال المسيح انا الاله فاعبدونى ؟؟

مش عايز اى نصوص استنتج منها والاجابة تكون يا نعم يا لا فقط


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

*ابقى روح اسمع المناظرة اللى طلع فيها وسام راس كرنبة واسمع كدا فترة الاسالة فى الاخر لما وجه لى سؤال وقال معنى كدا ان يسوع ادعى الالوهية هو دا مصير المعاتيه اللى بيتبعوا نظام الهجوم دون فهم وانت منهم لا تتدرك اى معنى سوى الهجوم لترقيع دينك مهلهل 
قدامك تلات نصوص لم ترد عليهم 
المسيح اعلن انه الابن وحيد الجنس
المسيح اعلن انه الرب كيريوس 
المسيح اعلن وفهم تلاميذه واليهود من قبلهم ان ثيؤس اله 
ولهذا السبب كانوا يريدون ان يرجموه لانهم قال انه ابن الله وعادل نفسه بالله
هل لديك رد على كل هذا ولا تختشى على دمك ومتكسفش نفسك وتبطل جهل مدقع 
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ابن مريم رب العالمين فى الاسلام يا مدلس القران يقول ان من قالوا ان المسيح ابن مريم ابن الله كفااااااااااااااااار يا مفلس وبما انك هتبدا تمارس هوايتك وهوايتكم المفضلة فى سب النبى بسبب حقدك عليه انو احسن من الهك انا مش هرد وبالنسبة انك بتقولى هقول ايه للمسيح لو طلع الاله هقوله انتا اضربت على قفاك واتبصق على وجهك واتشتمك ولبست رداء شواذ وقولت ان الحياة الابدية ان اعبد اله اخر وحده وانك رسوله ولم تقول لى صراحتة ان اعبدك فكيف تعاقبنى انى لم اعبدك لكن السوال الان لك عندما يقول لك لماذا عبدتى وانا لم اقل لك انا الاله اعبدنى هتقول ايه ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> سوالى الاخير قبل الخروج هل قال المسيح انا الاله فاعبدونى ؟؟


*انا بنتكلم عن الشق الاول اعلان المسيح عو كونه الاله والرب ومعرفتش ترد تحب ندخل فى الشق التانى كونه المعبود وبرضة مش هتعرف ترد عايزك تبقى شجاع وتقول يا جماعة انا مش عارف ارد هما قالولى كدا فى المنتديات الصراحة ومش فاهم حاجة لانى ساذج وحفظونى كدا خليك شجاع *


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ابقى روح اسمع المناظرة اللى طلع فيها وسام راس كرنبة واسمع كدا فترة الاسالة فى الاخر لما وجه لى سؤال وقال معنى كدا ان يسوع ادعى الالوهية هو دا مصير المعاتيه اللى بيتبعوا نظام الهجوم دون فهم وانت منهم لا تتدرك اى معنى سوى الهجوم لترقيع دينك مهلهل
> قدامك تلات نصوص لم ترد عليهم
> المسيح اعلن انه الابن وحيد الجنس
> المسيح اعلن انه الرب كيريوس
> ...




اولا شوف انتا الاول مناظرة وسام والقمص بسيط وتعالا اتكلم
ثانيا ردى ذكرتهولك فى الرد التالى وان الحجات اللى انتا بتشتشهد بيها دى مردود عليها ولو تحب اجبلك روابط اجبلك انما انتا اللى المفروض تجاوب هتقول ايه لو المسيح قالك عبدتى ليه وانا مقولتلكش انى اله فأعبدنى


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> من قالوا ان المسيح ابن مريم ابن الله كفااااااااااااااااار


*لا يا عزيزى متغلطش فى حمادة انت كافر بيه ولا تتبع اقواله
القران قال كفر من قال ان المسيح ابن الله 
ووضح لينا البنوية انها بنوية صاحبة وولد يعنى يقصد البنوية الجنسية الجسدية ولم يقصد بتاتا بنوية الكلمة لله الاب ليه يا كفرة بتحرفوا قران بحيرا قصدى محمد
*


> *ولبست رداء شواذ*


*كدا انت تجاوزت حدودك وجدفت على اسم المسيح واعتقد ان هنا وقف الكلام *


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *انا بنتكلم عن الشق الاول اعلان المسيح عو كونه الاله والرب ومعرفتش ترد تحب ندخل فى الشق التانى كونه المعبود وبرضة مش هتعرف ترد عايزك تبقى شجاع وتقول يا جماعة انا مش عارف ارد هما قالولى كدا فى المنتديات الصراحة ومش فاهم حاجة لانى ساذج وحفظونى كدا خليك شجاع *





انا من الاول سوالى وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضح ومتحاولش تغير الموضوع انا ساذج  ومش عارف اى حاجة خالص فى اى حاجة لكن قولت ادخل يمكن المسلمين ضحكوا عليا واخفوا عنى نص المسيح قال فيه انا الاله فاعبدونى لكن ملقتش فخلاص عرفت الحق فين فعلا


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> لا شوف انتا الاول مناظرة وسام والقمص بسيط وتعالا اتكلم
> ثانيا ردى ذكرتهولك فى الرد التالى وان الحجات اللى انتا بتشتشهد بيها دى مردود عليها ولو تحب اجبلك روابط اجبلك انما انتا اللى المفروض تجاوب هتقول ايه لو المسيح قالك عبدتى ليه وانا مقولتلكش انى اله فأعبدنى


*موجودة فى المنتديات المسيحية بس وممكن تسمعها وتشوف وسام وهو بيضرب على قفاه ومش عارف يجمع كلمتين على بعض
ثانيا قولتلك متقعدش تولول وتقولى مردود عليها انت مفتحتش بنت شفه من امبارح ونازل لت وعجن ومش عارف ترد مش مكسوف على نفسك
عايز اللفظ جبنالك اللفظ 
المسيح قال ان الرب كيريوس
وكيريوس اعم من ثيؤس اله لان ثيؤس تتطلق على اى اله كيريوس تتطلق على الرب الاله فقط 
لغاية امتى هتنيك كدا فى جهل وظلام متكلمنا زى مبنكلمك ولا فالح تنفض ريشك وتقل ادبك وتظهر لينا تربيتك الاسلامية الوقحة 
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *لا يا عزيزى متغلطش فى حمادة انت كافر بيه ولا تتبع اقواله
> القران قال كفر من قال ان المسيح ابن الله
> ووضح لينا البنوية انها بنوية صاحبة وولد يعنى يقصد البنوية الجنسية الجسدية ولم يقصد بتاتا بنوية الكلمة لله الاب ليه يا كفرة بتحرفوا قران بحيرا قصدى محمد
> *
> *كدا انت تجاوزت حدودك وجدفت على اسم المسيح واعتقد ان هنا وقف الكلام *




اولا انا مقول مفهوم الاية الكريمة التى انزلت من الله ولم يولفها محمد الذى كان لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة ايها االمدلس وبعدين هل ما قولته باطل ؟؟؟ هل لم يحدث لو عيزنى اثبتلك اثبتلك ولكن دا برضه مش غرضى غرضى الاقى نص قال فيه المسيح اعبدونى لاعبده دنتوا اعباط فعلا مش ردين تفهمونى كتبت السوال مليون مرة وبرضه مفيش


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> انا من الاول سوالى وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضح ومتحاولش تغير الموضوع انا ساذج ومش عارف اى حاجة خالص فى اى حاجة لكن قولت ادخل يمكن المسلمين ضحكوا عليا واخفوا عنى نص المسيح قال فيه انا الاله فاعبدونى لكن ملقتش فخلاص عرفت الحق فين فعلا


*طيب مترد يا متخلف يا متخلف عقليا انت معندكش عقل تفكر بيه 
ايه العقليات المتخلفة اللى اللى وصلتم ليها دى مش عارف تتكلم متفوق شوية من اللى بتشربه
ايه رائيك فى المفاجاة القادمة ان رب محمد لم يقل له مرة واحدة انا الله فاعبدنى 
بتعبده ليه؟؟؟؟وعرفت منين انه الله؟

*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *موجودة فى المنتديات المسيحية بس وممكن تسمعها وتشوف وسام وهو بيضرب على قفاه ومش عارف يجمع كلمتين على بعض
> ثانيا قولتلك متقعدش تولول وتقولى مردود عليها انت مفتحتش بنت شفه من امبارح ونازل لت وعجن ومش عارف ترد مش مكسوف على نفسك
> عايز اللفظ جبنالك اللفظ
> المسيح قال ان الرب كيريوس
> ...





يا كداااااااااااااب المسيح لم يقول انهو الرب ولكن شخص اخر قال ذلك تدليس علنى
وبعدين المناظرة اللى فى المنتديات المسيحية محذوف منها 120 دقيقة كاملة ما مععنى ذلك معنى ذلك ان 120 دقيقة تلك القمص بتاعك اتهرى فيهم فحذفوهم


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

وبعدين اصلا الكلمة لا تعنى رب ولو عايز الرد احطلك روابط


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

برضه مردتش هتقول ايه للمسيح لما يقولك امام الله هل انا قولتلك اعبدنى ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> اولا انا مقول مفهوم الاية الكريمة التى انزلت من الله ولم يولفها محمد الذى كان لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة ايها االمدلس وبعدين هل ما قولته باطل ؟؟؟


*مش بقلك ضاربينك على قفاك مش مصدق
محمد ايه اللى مبيعرفش يقرا ويكتب دا عفريت وبيقرا ويكتب احسن منك 
اركنلى حمادة على جنب دا تسيبه للفقرة الكوميدية لما نفتح كتاب ميكى ماوس اللى انت فرحان بيه وهدهد سليمان وبساط الريح والسمك المملح وناقة صالح واساطير الاولين دا تركنه على جنب دلوقتى
احنا بنتكلم فى كلام راقى ومش عارف ترد عليه 
هل عندك رد على اعلان المسيح بانه الرب 
بانه الابن وحيد الجنس
بانه الكائن منذ البدء 
مش عارف ترد اركن على جنب 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> وبعدين اصلا الكلمة لا تعنى رب ولو عايز الرد احطلك روابط


*مش عارف تتكلم غبر بروابط متفهم وتتكلم ولا انت زى محمد وشك بيحمر وبتسب وتلعن لما حد بيزنقك 
عندك رد ان المسيح قال لفظيا انه الرب كيريوس ولا تنقطنا بسكاتك وتخرس شوية
*


> وبعدين المناظرة اللى فى المنتديات المسيحية محذوف منها 120 دقيقة كاملة ما مععنى ذلك معنى ذلك ان 120 دقيقة تلك القمص بتاعك اتهرى فيهم فحذفوهم


*ياابنى بطل هبل بيضحكوا عليك يا ساذج المناظرة موجودة كاملا ولو راجل فيكم يبقى يقتح يشوف وسام العبيط بيقول ايه دا اتضرب على قفاه يا ابنى وطلع يولول ويقول ماشى يا بسيط المرة الجاية هنشوف مش عيب عليكم يا جهلة *


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه يا مدلس لم يعلن انه الرب ايها المدلس ثانيا بما انك بتغلط فى سيدنا محمد فأحب اقولك انا وصلتلك رسالتى انك مش هتعرف ترد لما المسيح هيقولك عبدتنى ليه هل قولتلك اعبدنى ؟؟؟؟ او انى اله انا مش هكمل فى هذا الحوار العقيم الذى لم تأتى لى فيه بأيه وااااااحدة قال فيها المسيح اعبدونى لاعبده


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> برضه مردتش هتقول ايه للمسيح لما يقولك امام الله هل انا قولتلك اعبدنى ؟؟


*ركز معايا الاول عندك رد على اعلانه بكونه الرب الابن الكلمة وحيد الجنس الكائن منذ البدء ولا مش عارف ترد
علشان ندخل على العبادة
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> ههههههههههههههه يا مدلس لم يعلن انه الرب ايها المدلس ثانيا بما انك بتغلط فى سيدنا محمد فأحب اقولك انا وصلتلك رسالتى انك مش هتعرف ترد لما المسيح هيقولك عبدتنى ليه هل قولتلك اعبدنى ؟؟؟؟ او انى اله انا مش هكمل فى هذا الحوار العقيم الذى لم تأتى لى فيه بأيه وااااااحدة قال فيها المسيح اعبدونى لاعبده


*ياابنى ركز بقة عندك رد على قول المسيح بانه كيريوس الرب وكتبتك النص عربيا ويونانى والكلمة من القاموس اليونانى يلا يا طفل مش عارف ترد ومكسوف من نفسك*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *مش عارف تتكلم غبر بروابط متفهم وتتكلم ولا انت زى محمد وشك بيحمر وبتسب وتلعن لما حد بيزنقك
> عندك رد ان المسيح قال لفظيا انه الرب كيريوس ولا تنقطنا بسكاتك وتخرس شوية
> *
> *ياابنى بطل هبل بيضحكوا عليك يا ساذج المناظرة موجودة كاملا ولو راجل فيكم يبقى يقتح يشوف وسام العبيط بيقول ايه دا اتضرب على قفاه يا ابنى وطلع يولول ويقول ماشى يا بسيط المرة الجاية هنشوف مش عيب عليكم يا جهلة *




طييب حلو اوى انتا بتحاول انى ارد فترد فتهرب من السوال
انا مش هرد على اللى انتا قولتله ومش هديك فرصه ....

سوالى هتقول ايه للمسيح لو قالك عبدتنى ليه وانا لم اقل لك انا الهك فأعبدنى


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياابنى ركز بقة عندك رد على قول المسيح بانه كيريوس الرب وكتبتك النص عربيا ويونانى والكلمة من القاموس اليونانى يلا يا طفل مش عارف ترد ومكسوف من نفسك*




انتا اللى ترد هوا لم يقل ذلك بل شخص الذى قال ومعناها ليس اله اصلا وانتا مش عيزنى احطلك رابط الرد فخلاص وبعدين انتا بتهرب ليه سوالى واضح لو المسيح قالك هل قلت لك اعبدنى ردك هيكون ايه ؟؟؟ يا اه يا لا


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> طييب حلو اوى انتا بتحاول انى ارد فترد فتهرب من السوال
> انا مش هرد على اللى انتا قولتله ومش هديك فرصه ....
> 
> سوالى هتقول ايه للمسيح لو قالك عبدتنى ليه وانا لم اقل لك انا الهك فأعبدنى


*ياابنى مستزفزنيش بجهلك
عارف ترد على اعلانه باللفظ انه الرب ولا خلاص سلمت الراية 
نشوف نصوص كمان علشان نخرسك انت وكل المتكلمين بالجهل والضلال امثالك
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]) [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]إنجيل مرقس [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]5[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: 19[/FONT]  	 	 	 		 			

 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فَلَمْ 			يَدَعْهُ يَسُوعُ، بَلْ قَالَ لَهُ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			«*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اذْهَبْ 			إِلَى بَيْتِكَ وَإِلَى أَهْلِكَ، 			وَأَخْبِرْهُمْ كَمْ صَنَعَ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الرَّبُّ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* 			بِكَ وَرَحِمَكَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]) [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]إنجيل لوقا [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]19[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: 31[/FONT]  	 	 	 		 			

 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وَإِنْ 			سَأَلَكُمَا أَحَدٌ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لِمَاذَا 			تَحُّلاَنِهِ؟ فَقُولاَ لَهُ هكَذَا*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*إِنَّ 			*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الرَّبَّ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* 			مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]
 		 	 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]) [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]إنجيل لوقا [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]6[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: 46[/FONT]  	 	 	 		 			

 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*«*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وَلِمَاذَا 			تَدْعُونَنِي*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يَارَبُّ،*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يَارَبُّ،*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* 			وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ مَا 			أَقُولُهُ؟*[/FONT]


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

> سوالى الاخير قبل الخروج هل قال المسيح انا الاله فاعبدونى ؟؟
> 
> مش عايز اى نصوص استنتج منها والاجابة تكون يا نعم يا لا فقط




نعم

وبعدين انت اللى معصب نفسك انا جبتللك النص وقولتلكك

كلمة رب هنا معناها الله

لان الانجيل مترجم من اليونانية

اى كلمة عايز تعرف معناها ارجع للنسخة الينانية​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> انتا اللى ترد هوا لم يقل ذلك بل شخص الذى قال ومعناها ليس اله اصلا وانتا مش عيزنى احطلك رابط الرد فخلاص وبعدين انتا بتهرب ليه سوالى واضح لو المسيح قالك هل قلت لك اعبدنى ردك هيكون ايه ؟؟؟ يا اه يا لا


*يادى التخلف العقلى اللى الواحد وصل ليه 
عارف ترد ولا تنقطنا بسكاتك انا مشفتش ردمنك لغاية دلوقتى 
نجيب نص كمان 
قال لليهود مين هو المسيح ابن ولا رب داوود
قالوا ابنه
وكيف يدعوه داوود بالروح ربا فى قال الرب لربى 
تعرف ترد على سؤال المسيح

*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياابنى مستزفزنيش بجهلك
> عارف ترد على اعلانه باللفظ انه الرب ولا خلاص سلمت الراية
> نشوف نصوص كمان علشان نخرسك انت وكل المتكلمين بالجهل والضلال امثالك
> *[font=times new roman, serif]) [/font][font=times new roman, serif]إنجيل مرقس [/font][font=times new roman, serif]5[/font][font=times new roman, serif]: 19[/font]
> ...






ردى ان كلمة رب سيد وبعدين هل اجد كلمة اعبدونى فى النص لاعبده ؟؟؟ او انه قاله انا الهكم ال1ى خلقكم او ما شابه ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

* قَائلاً: «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ».*
*43 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبًّا؟ قَائِلاً:*
*44 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.*
*45 فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟»*
*46 فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.
وانت مش هتقدر تنطق قدامه 
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نعم
> 
> وبعدين انت اللى معصب نفسك انا جبتللك النص وقولتلكك
> 
> ...






طيب ما موسى اله لفرعون واللفظ اله هل يعنى ذلك انه اله لا فرب يعنى سيد كاله فى ذلك الموضع انه سيد لفرعون المهم سبنا انا مش عايز اى حاجة غير انك تجبيلى نص قال فيه المسيح انا الاله فأعبدونى فيه قولى مفيش انا لن استنتج ما لم يقوله المسيح يا عزيزتى فقد قال وهذه هيا الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقة - وحدك - لماذا لم يقل وانا اقنومك الثانى


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

> ردى ان كلمة رب سيد وبعدين هل اجد كلمة اعبدونى فى النص لاعبده ؟؟؟ او انه قاله انا الهكم ال1ى خلقكم او ما شابه ؟؟


 
وانا قولتللك ارجع للنص باللغة اليونانية​ 
وانت هتعرف ان سيد يعنى الله​ 




> هل اجد كلمة اعبدونى فى النص لاعبده


 
نعم اتفضل​ 
*«وَلِمَاذَا تَدْعُونَنِي: [font=times new roman, serif]يَارَبُّ،[/font][font=times new roman, serif]يَارَبُّ،[/font][font=times new roman, serif] وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ مَا أَقُولُهُ؟[/font]* 

دعوة لعدم العبادة بالاسم بل بالطاعة لقوله​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> ردى ان كلمة رب سيد


*ايوة اهدى معايا كدا احنا بنتكلم عن ربوبية والوهية المسيح اعلانات لفظية زى مسيادتك عايز والعبودية ليها نصوص اخرى
جبتلك كلمة كيريوس من المعاجم ولو تحب نكتبها تانى
تعنى
ياما سيادة بشرية لمالك عبيد 
ياما سيادة مطلقة للرب الاله 
المسيح هنا بيملك عبيد وسيد على عبيد ويمتلك على عبيد لكى يدعوه كيريو؟؟؟؟
لا
المسيح هنا بيتكلم بصفته صاحب الملكوت السيادة الملطقة لانه كيريوس الرب الاله 
وايه رائيك فى انه الرب مالك السبت والسبت ملك للرب
*) إنجيل متى 12: 8

فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».
*تقدر يلا ترد يا شاطر*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *يادى التخلف العقلى اللى الواحد وصل ليه
> عارف ترد ولا تنقطنا بسكاتك انا مشفتش ردمنك لغاية دلوقتى
> نجيب نص كمان
> قال لليهود مين هو المسيح ابن ولا رب داوود
> ...




هتفضل تحور وتفسر بمزاجك مش هيرضينى اقسم بالله لو جبتلى نص قال فيه المسيح انا الهكم فاعبدونى هتنصر دلوقتى مقلش اركن بقا


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

> طيب ما موسى اله لفرعون واللفظ اله هل يعنى ذلك انه اله لا فرب يعنى سيد كاله فى ذلك الموضع انه سيد لفرعون المهم سبنا انا مش عايز اى حاجة غير انك تجبيلى نص قال فيه المسيح انا الاله فأعبدونى فيه قولى مفيش انا لن استنتج ما لم يقوله المسيح يا عزيزتى فقد قال وهذه هيا الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقة - وحدك - لماذا لم يقل وانا اقنومك الثانى


 
ليه بتخلط بين الحدثين انا عيزاك تفهم النقطة دى

الانجيل مترجم مترجم يعنى العربى مش لغته الصلية

لو عايز الدقة فى المعنى شوف النص باليونانى فهمت النقطة دى​


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ايوة اهدى معايا كدا احنا بنتكلم عن ربوبية والوهية المسيح اعلانات لفظية زى مسيادتك عايز والعبودية ليها نصوص اخرى
> جبتلك كلمة كيريوس من المعاجم ولو تحب نكتبها تانى
> تعنى
> ياما سيادة بشرية لمالك عبيد
> ...




ردى ان دا نص فين سياق الكلام وفين الترجمة و و و فزى ما قولتلك انتوا ايمانكوا ايمان اعمى ايمان استنتاج طلبى البسيط اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى هل قال المسيح انا الاله فاعبدونى قال قال مقولش زى ما قولتلك مش عايز اعرف غير كده لانك كده بتثبتلى ان دينك دين استنتاج وتحوير وتفسير للكلام وبعدين ما معنى انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك النص دا بجد تحفة


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> يب ما موسى اله لفرعون واللفظ اله هل يعنى ذلك انه اله لا فرب يعنى سيد كاله


*متالفش وتهجص والنبى جاهل تتعلم 
موسى اعطاه الرب ان يتكلم بلسانه ويكون كالوهيم ليس الها منفصلا عنه 
ك ليس هو 
لما يقل موسى انا هو الوهيم ولى اختصاصات الوهيم
الرب الاله اعطى موسى ان يتكلم بلسانه كالوهيم لهارون ولفرعون اعطى هارون ان يكون ك فم له
ولا موسى هو الوهيم ولا هارون هو فم موسى دا اختصاصات معينة من الرب لهم لمخاطبة فرعون
المسيح لم يقل انا كالرب بتكلم بلسان الرب
المسيح قال انا هو 
هو بشخصه ثانيا النص بتاع الحياة الابدية رديت عليك ومعلقش لعل المانع خير ولا مش عارف ترد
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ليه بتخلط بين الحدثين انا عيزاك تفهم النقطة دى
> 
> الانجيل مترجم مترجم يعنى العربى مش لغته الصلية
> 
> لو عايز الدقة فى المعنى شوف النص باليونانى فهمت النقطة دى​




اه يعنى اله مش معناها اله لكن رب معناها رب الله على التحوير على المزاج برضه حضرتك مردتيش عشان انا من امبارح هنا وزهقت سوااااااااااااااالى هل قال اعبدونى لاعبده ؟؟؟ مش عايز كلام كتير اه او لا


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> دى ان دا نص فين سياق الكلام وفين الترجمة و و و فزى ما قولتلك انتوا ايمانكوا ايمان اعمى ايمان استنتاج طلبى البسيط اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى هل قال المسيح انا الاله فاعبدونى قال قال مقولش زى ما قولتلك مش عايز اعرف غير كده لانك كده بتثبتلى ان دينك دين استنتاج وتحوير وتفسير للكلام وبعدين ما معنى انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك النص دا بجد تحفة


*ياابنى متحترم نفسك وتحسن طريقة كلامك المستفزة 
هو لما يقول الراجل انه الرب عايز ايه تانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا مدخلتش فى اعمال لاهوته انا بنتكلم عن اللفظ 
واللفظ تعنى الرب لان المسيح لم يكن له سيادة بشرية باى نوع ولم يكن مالكا لعبيد محتاجة فذلكة 
اعبدونى دا الشق التانى من سؤالك لما نخلق الشق الاول اللى مش عارف ترد عليه
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *متالفش وتهجص والنبى جاهل تتعلم
> موسى اعطاه الرب ان يتكلم بلسانه ويكون كالوهيم ليس الها منفصلا عنه
> ك ليس هو
> لما يقل موسى انا هو الوهيم ولى اختصاصات الوهيم
> ...




دا تفسير مين القمص الشهير شمس الحق هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سوالى اللى اقسم بالله مش هرد على اى حاجة تانى واى رد اى هحد هيكتبه هحطهولو


هل قال المسيح انا الاله فأعبدونى 
الاجابة اه او لا ومتتعبش نفسك


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> ه يعنى اله مش معناها اله لكن رب معناها رب الله على التحوير على المزاج برضه حضرتك مردتيش عشان انا من امبارح هنا وزهقت سوااااااااااااااالى هل قال اعبدونى لاعبده ؟؟؟ مش عايز كلام كتير اه او لا


*افهم من كدا انك سلمت الراية ومش عارف ترد على اعلان المسيح بانه الرب ومحتاج طلب العبادة علشان ندخل فى الشق التانى من سؤالك 
دلوقتى قدامك 5 نقط ترد عليهم
1-اعلان المسيح بانه الرب كيريوس 
2-اعلان المسيح بانه الابن وحيد الجنس
3-اعلان المسيح بانه الكائن منذ البدء بذاته
4-اعلان المسيح بانه رب السبت ورب داوود
5-فهم اليهود بانه ساو نفسه بالله وجعل نفسه الها وايمان التلاميذ بيه ربا والها؟
تعرف ترد على الخمس نقط دول ولا انت عيل ومبتعرفش تتكلم
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياابنى متحترم نفسك وتحسن طريقة كلامك المستفزة
> هو لما يقول الراجل انه الرب عايز ايه تانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا مدخلتش فى اعمال لاهوته انا بنتكلم عن اللفظ
> واللفظ تعنى الرب لان المسيح لم يكن له سيادة بشرية باى نوع ولم يكن مالكا لعبيد محتاجة فذلكة
> ...





بص الحوار عقيم ورب ليست اله لان موسى اله ومعناها ليس اله وكذلك اليهود الهه ومعناها ليست الهه بل لفظ للتعظيم وبعدين

هل قال المسيح انا الاله فأعبدونى 
الاجابة اه او لا

دا مش شقين لانو لو قال انا الاله لازم يقول اعبدونى


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> دا تفسير مين القمص الشهير شمس الحق هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> سوالى اللى اقسم بالله مش هرد على اى حاجة تانى واى رد اى هحد هيكتبه هحطهولو


*دا النص يا متخلف مش محتاج فذلة لو بتعرف تقرا يا جاهل 
* سفر الخروج 4: 16

وَهُوَ يُكَلِّمُ الشَّعْبَ عَنْكَ. وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لَكَ فَمًا، وَأَنْتَ تَكُونُ لَهُ إِلهًا.*الها هنا هى الوهيم هارون هيكون كفم لموسى وموسى سيكون كالوهيم لهارون اختصاص اعطاه الرب الاله له فى حدود هارون وموسى ليس سيادة مطلقة وليس هو بشخصه *


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> بص الحوار عقيم ورب ليست اله لان موسى اله ومعناها ليس اله وكذلك اليهود الهه ومعناها ليست الهه بل لفظ للتعظيم وبعدين


*شوفت انك عيل ومبترعفش تتكلم اهو ومش عارف تجمع كلمتين على بعض 
طيب نشوف رب السبت هو مين يا جاهل
اولا اليهود الهه بمعنى قضاة والسبب موجود مش محتاجين نالفه لانهم صارت لهم كلمة الله 
موسى اعطى ان يتكلم بلسان الوهيم وكالوهيم وهارون كفم له مش هو بشخصه الوهيم 
المسيح ولا ذاك ولا تلك ولا قال انا صارت لى كلمة الله مثلكم ولا قال انا كالوهيم ليا اختصاصات معينة بالعكس قال ان كل مايفعله الاب افعله انا وكل اللى للاب هو لى 
نشوف مين هو رب السبت فى الفكر اليهودى
*سفر الخروج 16: 29

اُنْظُرُوا! إِنَّ الرَّبَّ أَعْطَاكُمُ السَّبْتَ. لِذلِكَ هُوَ يُعْطِيكُمْ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّادِسِ خُبْزَ يَوْمَيْنِ. اجْلِسُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي مَكَانِهِ. لاَ يَخْرُجْ أَحَدٌ مِنْ مَكَانِهِ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ».سفر الخروج 31: 15

سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ يُصْنَعُ عَمَلٌ، وَأَمَّا الْيَوْمُ الْسَّايِعُ فَفِيهِ سَبْتُ عُطْلَةٍ مُقَدَّسٌ لِلرَّبِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ صَنَعَ عَمَلاً فِي يَوْمِ السَّبْتِ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

> اه يعنى اله مش معناها اله لكن رب معناها رب الله على التحوير على المزاج برضه حضرتك مردتيش عشان انا من امبارح هنا وزهقت سوااااااااااااااالى هل قال اعبدونى لاعبده ؟؟؟ مش عايز كلام كتير اه او لا


 
فين التحوير ده

بخصوص الاية اللى طلبتها انا كنت حطاها فى المشاركة السابقة

اهى تانى

43 لأَنَّهُ مَا مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تُثْمِرُ ثَمَراً رَدِيّاً وَلاَ شَجَرَةٍ رَدِيَّةٍ تُثْمِرُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً. 
44 لأَنَّ كُلَّ شَجَرَةٍ تُعْرَفُ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا. فَإِنَّهُمْ لاَ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ تِيناً وَلاَ يَقْطِفُونَ مِنَ الْعُلَّيْقِ عِنَباً. 
45 اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الصَّالِحِ يُخْرِجُ الصَّلاَحَ وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشَّرَّ. فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْبِ يَتَكَلَّمُ فَمُهُ. 
46 وَلِمَاذَا تَدْعُونَنِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ مَا أَقُولُهُ؟ 
47 كُلُّ مَنْ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ وَيَسْمَعُ كَلاَمِي وَيَعْمَلُ بِهِ 
48 يُشْبِهُ إِنْسَاناً بَنَى بَيْتاً وَحَفَرَ وَعَمَّقَ وَوَضَعَ الأَسَاسَ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ. فَلَمَّا حَدَثَ سَيْلٌ صَدَمَ النَّهْرُ ذَلِكَ الْبَيْتَ فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يُزَعْزِعَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُؤَسَّساً عَلَى الصَّخْرِ. 
49 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ وَلاَ يَعْمَلُ فَيُشْبِهُ إِنْسَاناً بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ دُونِ أَسَاسٍ فَصَدَمَهُ النَّهْرُ فَسَقَطَ حَالاً وَكَانَ خَرَابُ ذَلِكَ الْبَيْتِ عَظِيماً». 
​


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *دا النص يا متخلف مش محتاج فذلة لو بتعرف تقرا يا جاهل
> * سفر الخروج 4: 16
> 
> وَهُوَ يُكَلِّمُ الشَّعْبَ عَنْكَ. وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لَكَ فَمًا، وَأَنْتَ تَكُونُ لَهُ إِلهًا.*الها هنا هى الوهيم هارون هيكون كفم لموسى وموسى سيكون كالوهيم لهارون اختصاص اعطاه الرب الاله له فى حدود هارون وموسى ليس سيادة مطلقة وليس هو بشخصه *





شمس الحق قال:


> *شوفت انك عيل ومبترعفش تتكلم اهو ومش عارف تجمع كلمتين على بعض
> طيب نشوف رب السبت هو مين يا جاهل
> اولا اليهود الهه بمعنى قضاة والسبب موجود مش محتاجين نالفه لانهم صارت لهم كلمة الله
> موسى اعطى ان يتكلم بلسان الوهيم وكالوهيم وهارون كفم له مش هو بشخصه الوهيم
> ...





بص حضرتك كلامك جميل اوى اوى اوى بس اقسم بالله النصوص دى كلها استشهد بيها من قبل قساوسة واترد عليهم ومعرفوش يفتحوا بئم فمش هتكلم فيها وعشان متتعبش نفسك انا اااااااااااااااااى كلام هتقوله اقسم بالله مردود عليه فى روابط وانتا مش عايزنى اعرضها وبعدين انا كل دا مش موضوع انا دخلت عشان اسال هل قال المسيح انا الاله فاعبدونى قال كده نصا قول مقلش متتعبش نفسك مش هقراء الكلام اصلا


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

> طيب ما موسى اله لفرعون واللفظ اله هل يعنى ذلك انه اله لا فرب يعنى سيد كاله فى ذلك الموضع




ممكن تجيب النص اللى فهمت منه كده​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

*قدامك خمس نقط اختصرتهملك مفيش ولا نقطة رديت عليها هتعرف ترد ولا لسه شغال فى مسلسل الاستفزاز والجهل*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

> بص حضرتك كلامك جميل اوى اوى اوى بس اقسم بالله النصوص دى كلها استشهد بيها من قبل قساوسة واترد عليهم ومعرفوش يفتحوا بئم فمش هتكلم فيها وعشان متتعبش نفسك انا اااااااااااااااااى كلام هتقوله اقسم بالله مردود عليه فى روابط وانتا مش عايزنى اعرضها وبعدين انا كل دا مش موضوع انا دخلت عشان اسال هل قال المسيح انا الاله فاعبدونى قال كده نصا قول مقلش متتعبش نفسك مش هقراء الكلام اصلا




اولا ممكن انت تفهم الرد اللى انت بتقول انهم ردوا وترد بيه علينا

ثانيا قولنا الاية اللى المسيح قال فيها كده​


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> فين التحوير ده
> 
> بخصوص الاية اللى طلبتها انا كنت حطاها فى المشاركة السابقة
> 
> ...




هههههههههه تحوير برضه رب تعنى سيد ولا تدلسى سوالى اللى مش عايز اى شى غيره هل قال بالنص انا الاله فاعبدونى لانه لو قال انا الاله فقد تعنى التعظيم فقط وليس الالوهية كما قال للليهود انهم الهه ولكن كلمة اعبدونى توكد انه اله بمعنى اله الكون منتظر ذلك النص لاصبح اخوك فى ديانة التلاتة ف واحد


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> ص حضرتك كلامك جميل اوى اوى اوى بس اقسم بالله النصوص دى كلها استشهد بيها من قبل قساوسة واترد عليهم ومعرفوش يفتحوا بئم فمش هتكلم فيها وعشان متتعبش نفسك انا اااااااااااااااااى كلام هتقوله اقسم بالله مردود عليه فى روابط وانتا مش عايزنى اعرضها وبعدين انا كل دا مش موضوع انا دخلت عشان اسال هل قال المسيح انا الاله فاعبدونى قال كده نصا قول مقلش متتعبش نفسك مش هقراء الكلام اصلا


*قساوسة ايه يا عبيط انت عارف ترد رد مش عارف حط لسانك فى حنكك ومتكسفش نفسك عارف ترد ولالا على اى نقطة من الخمسة ولسه مازال هناك الكثير نقطة واحدة من الخمسة رد عليها *


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

> هههههههههه تحوير برضه رب تعنى سيد ولا تدلسى سوالى اللى مش عايز اى شى غيره هل قال بالنص انا الاله فاعبدونى لانه لو قال انا الاله فقد تعنى التعظيم فقط وليس الالوهية كما قال للليهود انهم الهه ولكن كلمة اعبدونى توكد انه اله بمعنى اله الكون منتظر ذلك النص لاصبح اخوك فى ديانة التلاتة ف واحد


 
نقول كمان احنا جبنهاللك بالانجليزى

وعايزين منك النص اليونانى اتفضل​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> ههههههههه تحوير برضه رب تعنى سيد ولا تدلسى


*دليلك يا عزيزى دا اللفظ يونانى بتعرف تقرا انجليزى يا جاهل ولا اترجملك
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*
κύριος 
kurios 
*_*koo‘-ree-os *_*
From κῦρος kuros (*_*supremacy*_*); *_*supreme*_* in authority, that is, (as noun) *_*controller*_*; by implication *_*Mr*_*. (as a respectful title): - *God, Lord, master, Sir.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*κύριος*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*kurios*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thayer Definition:*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1) he to whom a person or thing belongs, about which he has power of deciding; master, lord*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1a) the possessor and disposer of a thing*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1a1) the owner; one who has control of the person, the master*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1a2) in the state: the sovereign, prince, chief, the Roman emperor*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1b) is a title of honour expressive of respect and reverence, with which servants greet their master*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1c) this title is given to: *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*God, the Messiah*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*P*[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

*يلا يا ابنى رد على اى نقطة من الخمسة ولا لسه بتقسم من امبارح ان عندك الردود الشافية الكافية الوافية عجبى على عقولكم اللى صدت *


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ممكن تجيب النص اللى فهمت منه كده​





شمس الحق قال:


> *قدامك خمس نقط اختصرتهملك مفيش ولا نقطة رديت عليها هتعرف ترد ولا لسه شغال فى مسلسل الاستفزاز والجهل*





tasoni queena قال:


> اولا ممكن انت تفهم الرد اللى انت بتقول انهم ردوا وترد بيه علينا
> 
> ثانيا قولنا الاية اللى المسيح قال فيها كده​





allah^_^akber قال:


> هههههههههه تحوير برضه رب تعنى سيد ولا تدلسى سوالى اللى مش عايز اى شى غيره هل قال بالنص انا الاله فاعبدونى لانه لو قال انا الاله فقد تعنى التعظيم فقط وليس الالوهية كما قال للليهود انهم الهه ولكن كلمة اعبدونى توكد انه اله بمعنى اله الكون منتظر ذلك النص لاصبح اخوك فى ديانة التلاتة ف واحد





الخمس نقاط اللى حضرتك بتتكلم فيهم مردود عليهم رد مطول مثل ردودكم على الشبهات فلن تفهم الا من الرابط نفسه وهذا بالنسبة للخمس نقط التى لم تثبت اى شى اصلا لان كلمة رب او اله فى اليوناينة ليست اله كون ولكن للتعظيم والا كان اليهود الهه وموسى الها لفرعون ... وبالنسبة للاخت انا اللى بطلب النص دا اللى يكون فيه ان المسيح قال فيه انا الاله فاعبدونى موجود ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Not every one that saith unto me, *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Lord, Lord*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Many will say to me in that day, *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Lord, Lord*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وادى الترجمة الانجليزى لورد الرب 
*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*לא כל האמר לי *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*אדני אדני*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* יבוא אל מלכות*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*השמים כי אם העשה רצון אבי שבשמים׃*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*והיה ביום ההוא יאמרו רבים אלי *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*אדנינו*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*אדנינ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ו הלא בשמך נבאנו ובשמך גרשנו שדים ובשמך עשינו גבורות רבות*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وادى الترجمة العبرية يهوه يهوه*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *دليلك يا عزيزى دا اللفظ يونانى بتعرف تقرا انجليزى يا جاهل ولا اترجملك
> *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*
> κύριος
> kurios
> ...





هههههههههه برضه فى النص الانجليزى كلمة الها لفرعون مكتوبة god
يعنى مش دا الاساس


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر يوم كامل فى اكبر المنتديات المسيحية ولم يخرجو لى نص صريح واضح ان المسيح قال انا الاله فاعبدونى الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام الذى ما نومن به يوجد فى القران ولكن انتم ايمان مولف لا اصول له فى الانجيل


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> الخمس نقاط اللى حضرتك بتتكلم فيهم مردود عليهم رد مطول مثل ردودكم على الشبهات فلن تفهم الا من الرابط نفسه وهذا بالنسبة للخمس نقط التى لم تثبت اى شى اصلا لان كلمة رب او اله فى اليوناينة ليست اله كون ولكن للتعظيم والا كان اليهود الهه وموسى الها لفرعون ... وبالنسبة للاخت انا اللى بطلب النص دا اللى يكون فيه ان المسيح قال فيه انا الاله فاعبدونى موجود ؟؟


*وانا مالى كاتب رد؟؟
اكتبلى رد موثق ان كيريوس لا تعنى الرب الاله عندك ياابنى ولا تتكل على الله تلعب بعيد مطول مصغر خليه لنفسك انت هنا علشان نتاقش
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

الان لن ارد على اى شى عندكم نص ان المسيح قال انا الاله فأعبدونى هاتوه معندكمش يبقى مبروك عليكم النار يا من تعبدون من لم يقل لكم اعبدونى


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

> ... وبالنسبة للاخت انا اللى بطلب النص دا اللى يكون فيه ان المسيح قال فيه انا الاله فاعبدونى موجود ؟؟


 
اولا فين النص اللى فهمت منه

والا كان اليهود الهه وموسى الها لفرعون 

ثانيا



> هههههههههه برضه فى النص الانجليزى كلمة الها لفرعون مكتوبة god
> يعنى مش دا الاساس


 
فين الترجمة الانجليزى دى اللى بتقول عليها​


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *وانا مالى كاتب رد؟؟
> اكتبلى رد موثق ان كيريوس لا تعنى الرب الاله عندك ياابنى ولا تتكل على الله تلعب بعيد مطول مصغر خليه لنفسك انت هنا علشان نتاقش
> *



لن ارد على اى شى فنا جاهل يا سيدى ولكن طلبى عشان منتحورش حوار لا فائدة منه هل قال لكم المسيح انا الاله فاعبدونى صراحتة فقد قال ان تعاليمة علانية ولم يتكلم بشى فى الخفاء


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اولا فين النص اللى فهمت منه
> 
> والا كان اليهود الهه وموسى الها لفرعون
> 
> ...




مش هقول كلمة تانى مش ناقصة حوارات عقيمة
هل قال المسيح انا الاله فأعبدونى اه او لا


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

​


> الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر يوم كامل فى اكبر المنتديات المسيحية ولم يخرجو لى نص صريح واضح ان المسيح قال انا الاله فاعبدونى الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام الذى ما نومن به يوجد فى القران ولكن انتم ايمان مولف لا اصول له فى الانجيل ​




يا سلام يعنى لو بيؤمنوا بيه البوذيين موجود فى كتبهم

يبقوا هما الدين الصح​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> هههههههههه برضه فى النص الانجليزى كلمة الها لفرعون مكتوبة god
> يعنى مش دا الاساس


*اولا هى الوهيم 
ثانيا رديت على سيادتك وقولتك ان موسى لم يقل انا هو الوهيم الرب قال له انا اجعلك كالوهيم لمين لهارون وهارون ايه كفم لموسى 
اختصاص معين اعطاه له ليس سيادة مطلقة
نستعرض الترجمة الانجليزية
*                                                 EXODUS
اختر الفصل12345678910111213141516171819202122232425262728293031323334353637383940                *EXO-7-1:  And the LORD said unto Moses, See, I have made thee a god to Pharaoh: and Aaron thy brother shall be thy prophet.*
*لسه التخلف واخد حده معاك*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

> مش هقول كلمة تانى مش ناقصة حوارات عقيمة
> هل قال المسيح انا الاله فأعبدونى اه او لا




يا ابنى فين النصوص اللى بنيت عليها افتراضاتك دى كلها​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> لن ارد على اى شى فنا جاهل يا سيدى ولكن طلبى عشان منتحورش حوار لا فائدة منه هل قال لكم المسيح انا الاله فاعبدونى صراحتة فقد قال ان تعاليمة علانية ولم يتكلم بشى فى الخفاء


*مش لما ترد يا عزيزى على اى نقطة من الخمسة 
قال المسيح انه الرب الاله كيريوس صراحا ومردتش
تحب ندخل فى العبادة 
الاول نسينا نبوة واضحة عن شخصية المسيح فى سفر اشعياء
وان الرب الاله القدير المشير 
* سفر إشعياء 9: 6

لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.*سفر دانيال يقول ان سيمسح قدوس القديسين فى الاسبوع السبعين وستتعبد له جميع الامم
* سفر دانيال 9: 24

سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُوَّةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ.) سفر دانيال 7: 14

فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.*والمسيح طلب المجد كما للاب وطلب ان نصلى للاب باسمه 
* إنجيل يوحنا 5: 23

لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ. إنجيل يوحنا 14: 13

وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> يا ابنى فين النصوص اللى بنيت عليها افتراضاتك دى كلها


*سيبك منه دا داخل يتسلى هو عارف يقول كلمتين على بعض ولا عارف يرد على نقطة واحدة *


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

*هو راح فين الاخ مش شايفين وشك يعنى ومفيش نقطة واحدة رديت عليها لعل المانع خيرا *


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

لن ارد فانا جاهل ومتخلف كما ادعيت
سوالى الذى لن اقرى اى شى فاقسم بالله لم اقرء كل ما قولته ذلك لانى اعلم انهو تحوير وتفسير على هواكم واستنتاج هل قال المسيح صراحة انا الاله فاعبدونى فى نص واضح وواحد وصريح اه او لا اى كلام او اى تجميع لنصوص فهمتوها بهواكو لتثبتوا عقيدة وثانية تشرك بالله مش عايز


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> سوالى الذى لن اقرى اى شى فاقسم بالله لم اقرء كل ما قولته ذلك لانى اعلم انهو تحوير وتفسير على هواكم واستنتاج هل قال المسيح صراحة انا الاله فاعبدونى فى نص واضح وواحد وصريح اه او لا اى كلام او اى تجميع لنصوص فهمتوها بهواكو لتثبتوا عقيدة وثانية تشرك بالله مش عايز


*خلاص يا جماعة هو مش عارد يرد على نص واحد كتبناه وشغال زى شيوخه ويقول هو فين الرد انا مش شايف مش عيب عليكم يا رجالة مش تفوقوا شوية من اللى بتشربوه 
عندك رد على اى نقطة من الخمسة نعيد تانى
1-اعلان المسيح لفظيا ان الرب الاله كيريوس 
2-اعلان المسيح بانه الابن الكلمة وحيد الجنس
3-اعلان المسيح انه رب السبت ورب داوود ورب الملكوت
4-فهم اليهود بانه ادعى بانه ابن لله وساو نفسه بالله وايمان التلاميذ بيه كرب واله
5-اعلان المسيح انه هو الكائن بذاته منذ البدء 
ونزود نقطة كمان
6-اعلان المسيح ان التكريم والتمجيد له يجب ان يكون كما للاب وكل شئ نطلبه منه هو يفعله لنا 
7-نبوات الانبياء عن شخص المسيح بانه الاله القدير المشير الاب الابدى 
8-نبوة دانيال بان المسيا هو قدوس القديسين الذى سياتى بالبر الابدى وختم اقوال النبوة والكتاب وتتعبد له جميع قبائل الارض 
تعرف ترد على نقطة واحدة من التمانية دول
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *خلاص يا جماعة هو مش عارد يرد على نص واحد كتبناه وشغال زى شيوخه ويقول هو فين الرد انا مش شايف مش عيب عليكم يا رجالة مش تفوقوا شوية من اللى بتشربوه
> عندك رد على اى نقطة من الخمسة نعيد تانى
> 1-اعلان المسيح لفظيا ان الرب الاله كيريوس
> 2-اعلان المسيح بانه الابن الكلمة وحيد الجنس
> ...





لا لن ارد لان كل تلك ليست دلائل بل اشياء استنتجتم منها وحورتوها على هواكم قال وحيد القرن سورى قصدى وحيد الجنس قال كل ذلك لن ارد عليه لانى مدخلتش عشان ارد انا دخلت عشان اسال سوال بسيط اووووووووووووووووووووووووووى هل قال المسيح فى نص واحد وصريح انا الاله فأعبدونى غير كده اقسم بربى مش هقرى اى حاجة لو فى قول فى لو مفيش قول برضه مش عيب


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

وعارف اقسم بالله انا نفسى من غير ما استعين بروابط عندى اجابات لبعض النقاط التى ذكرتها ولكن لن ارد كما قولت لان تلك النصوص لا تهمنى فى شى لانك تكتب ما فهمته ولكنك لم تكتب المفهوم الصحيح فسوالى هل المسيح قال انا الاله فاعبدونى غير كده مش عايز منك


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

*نزود كمان شهادة يوحنا المعمدان ان هو الصوت الصارخ الذى يعد طريق الرب 
* إنجيل يوحنا 1: 23

قَالَ: «أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ».
*بشارة الملاك لمريم العذراء ان الذى سيولد منها هو القدس الرب المسيح
*إنجيل لوقا 1: 35

فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. إنجيل لوقا 2: 11

أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.*شهادة اليصابات ان الذى حبل له هو ربها 
*إنجيل لوقا 1: 43

فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لِي هذَا أَنْ تَأْتِيَ أُمُّ رَبِّي إِلَيَّ؟*شهادة العذراء نفسها بانه الله المخلص
**فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ: «تُعَظِّمُ نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ،*
*47 وَتَبْتَهِجُ رُوحِي بِاللهِ مُخَلِّصِي،*
*48 لأَنَّهُ نَظَرَ إِلَى اتِّضَاعِ أَمَتِهِ. فَهُوَذَا مُنْذُ الآنَ جَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ تُطَوِّبُنِي،*
*49 لأَنَّ الْقَدِيرَ صَنَعَ بِي عَظَائِمَ، وَاسْمُهُ قُدُّوسٌ،*
*50 وَرَحْمَتُهُ إِلَى جِيلِ الأَجْيَالِ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَهُ.*
*51 صَنَعَ قُوَّةً بِذِرَاعِهِ. شَتَّتَ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ بِفِكْرِ قُلُوبِهِمْ.*
*52 أَنْزَلَ الأَعِزَّاءَ عَنِ الْكَرَاسِيِّ وَرَفَعَ الْمُتَّضِعِينَ.*
*53 أَشْبَعَ الْجِيَاعَ خَيْرَاتٍ وَصَرَفَ الأَغْنِيَاءَ فَارِغِينَ.*
*54 عَضَدَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَتَاهُ لِيَذْكُرَ رَحْمَةً،*
*55 كَمَا كَلَّمَ آبَاءَنَا. لإِبْراهِيمَ وَنَسْلِهِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ».
شهادة زكريا الكاهن
**مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ لأَنَّهُ افْتَقَدَ وَصَنَعَ فِدَاءً لِشَعْبِهِ،*
*69 وَأَقَامَ لَنَا قَرْنَ خَلاَصٍ فِي بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ فَتَاهُ.*
*70 كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ بِفَمِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ،*
*71 خَلاَصٍ مِنْ أَعْدَائِنَا وَمِنْ أَيْدِي جَمِيعِ مُبْغِضِينَا.*
*72 لِيَصْنَعَ رَحْمَةً مَعَ آبَائِنَا وَيَذْكُرَ عَهْدَهُ الْمُقَدَّسَ،*
*73 الْقَسَمَ الَّذِي حَلَفَ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ أَبِينَا:*
*74 أَنْ يُعْطِيَنَا إِنَّنَا بِلاَ خَوْفٍ، مُنْقَذِينَ مِنْ أَيْدِي أَعْدَائِنَا، نَعْبُدُهُ*
*75 بِقَدَاسَةٍ وَبِرّ قُدَّامَهُ جَمِيعَ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِنَا.*
*76 وَأَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الصَّبِيُّ نَبِيَّ الْعَلِيِّ تُدْعَى، لأَنَّكَ تَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ لِتُعِدَّ طُرُقَهُ.*
*شهادة التلاميذ بانه المسيح ابن الله الحى
*إنجيل متى 16: 16

فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ!».*وانه الرب الذى عنده كلام الحياة
* إنجيل يوحنا 6: 68

فَأَجَابَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «*يَارَبُّ*، إِلَى مَنْ نَذْهَبُ؟ كَلاَمُ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِنْدَكَ،


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> لا لن ارد لان كل تلك ليست دلائل بل اشياء استنتجتم منها وحورتوها على هواكم قال وحيد القرن سورى قصدى وحيد الجنس قال كل ذلك لن ارد عليه لانى مدخلتش عشان ارد انا دخلت عشان اسال سوال بسيط اووووووووووووووووووووووووووى هل قال المسيح فى نص واحد وصريح انا الاله فأعبدونى غير كده اقسم بربى مش هقرى اى حاجة لو فى قول فى لو مفيش قول برضه مش عيب


*لسنا مطالبين باقناع عقول مغلقة لا تريد ان تتعلم وتعرف طريق الابدية انت حر دمك على راسك وانت بلا عذر ومش هتقدر ترد على نقطة واحدة واليك المزيد والمزيد من اعلانات الله الواضحة اللى مش قادر تشوفها وخايف تعرفها*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *نزود كمان شهادة يوحنا المعمدان ان هو الصوت الصارخ الذى يعد طريق الرب
> * إنجيل يوحنا 1: 23
> 
> قَالَ: «أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ».
> ...




انا مش هقرى كوبى وبست وكلام مستنتج ومجمع زى ماقولت انتا بتتهرب ليه من الحقيقة ؟؟؟ ان المسيح لم يقول صراحتة انا الاله فاعبدونى ودا سوالى لو فى نص هاتو مفيش مش هقراء صدقنى وهتتعب نفسك على الفاضى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أبريل 2010)

هذا ليس كوبي و بيست هذه ايات الكتاب المقدس و يجب ان نقتبسها كما هي للدقه


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *لسنا مطالبين باقناع عقول مغلقة لا تريد ان تتعلم وتعرف طريق الابدية انت حر دمك على راسك وانت بلا عذر ومش هتقدر ترد على نقطة واحدة واليك المزيد والمزيد من اعلانات الله الواضحة اللى مش قادر تشوفها وخايف تعرفها*





بالظبط كده سوالى بسيط برضه اقسم بالله انا راجل احب البراهين والادلة انا مليش فى تفسير من حد لقيت نص المسيح اللى هوا الاله بيقول لحد تانى انت الاله الحقيقى حدك ......
وملقتوش بيقول انا الاله فاعبدونى هل فيه نص بيقول كده يخلينى افتح عقلى وابقا مسيحى فى الحال ؟؟ غير كده مش هقرى لانى عارف كل الحوارات التانية


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> هذا ليس كوبي و بيست هذه ايات الكتاب المقدس و يجب ان توضع كوبي و بيست للدقه





لا اقصد الرد كوبى وبست وبعدين هل حضرتك عندك نص قال المسيح فيه حرفيا انا الاله فاعبدونى عشان اشاركوا فى عبداتو يا من تعبدون من لم يقل لكم اعبدونى ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

*هو الذى ارسل لنا الانبياء 
* إنجيل متى 23: 34

لِذلِكَ هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَحُكَمَاءَ وَكَتَبَةً، فَمِنْهُمْ تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَصْلِبُونَ، وَمِنْهُمْ تَجْلِدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعِكُمْ، وَتَطْرُدُونَ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ،
*هو الذى يكلمنا منذ البدء 
* إنجيل يوحنا 8: 25

فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضًا بِهِ.*هو الرب الجالس عن يمين العظمة
* إنجيل مرقس 16: 19

ثُمَّ إِنَّ _*الرَّبَّ*_ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ.


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *هو الذى ارسل لنا الانبياء
> * إنجيل متى 23: 34
> 
> لِذلِكَ هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَحُكَمَاءَ وَكَتَبَةً، فَمِنْهُمْ تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَصْلِبُونَ، وَمِنْهُمْ تَجْلِدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعِكُمْ، وَتَطْرُدُونَ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ،
> ...




اسلوب انك تقطع كلام من نص كامل وتحاول تثبت فكرتك اللى لا اثبات لها مش عايز زى ما قولتلك لو حلفتلى على المياة مش هقراء اى شى هل لديك نص قال فيه المسيح انا الاله فأعبدونى اه او لا متخنوقنيش بقا بذكاءك العالى دا انتا مبتعرفش تقرى ؟؟؟ كتبتهالك ميت مرة


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> نا مش هقرى كوبى وبست وكلام مستنتج ومجمع زى ماقولت انتا بتتهرب ليه من الحقيقة ؟؟؟ ان المسيح لم يقول صراحتة انا الاله فاعبدونى ودا سوالى لو فى نص هاتو مفيش مش هقراء صدقنى وهتتعب نفسك على الفاضى


* دلوقتى ذكرت له مايزيد عن 12 نقطة ولم ينطق ببنت شفه اعمله ايه تانى
*


> لا اقصد الرد كوبى وبست وبعدين هل حضرتك عندك نص قال المسيح فيه حرفيا انا الاله فاعبدونى عشان اشاركوا فى عبداتو يا من تعبدون من لم يقل لكم اعبدونى ؟؟


*نكمل على رقم 8
9-شهادة يوحنا انه المعد لطريق الرب
10-بشارة الملاك بانه الميبح الرب القدوس ابن العلى
11-شهادة اليصابات بان العذراء ام الرب وزكريا الكاهن بانه الرب المفتقد لشعبه ومريم امه ابنها الرب مخلصها
نكمل سفر الرؤيا
*سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 8

«أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 4: 8

وَالأَرْبَعَةُ الْحَيَوَانَاتُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهَا سِتَّةُ أَجْنِحَةٍ حَوْلَهَا، وَمِنْ دَاخِل مَمْلُوَّةٌ عُيُونًا، وَلاَ تَزَالُ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً قَائِلَةً: «قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ، الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي كَانَ وَالْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي».*المعبود من الملائكة ويخرون ساجدين امامه يا جاهل
*) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 11: 17

قَائِلِينَ: «نَشْكُرُكَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، لأَنَّكَ أَخَذْتَ قُدْرَتَكَ الْعَظِيمَةَ وَمَلَكْتَ. سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 4: 11

«أَنْتَ مُسْتَحِقٌ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْقُدْرَةَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَهِيَ بِإِرَادَتِكَ كَائِنَةٌ وَخُلِقَتْ». سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 15: 3

وَهُمْ يُرَتِّلُونَ تَرْنِيمَةَ مُوسَى عَبْدِ اللهِ، وَتَرْنِيمَةَ الْخَرُوفِ قَائِلِينَ: «عَظِيمَةٌ وَعَجِيبَةٌ هِيَ أَعْمَالُكَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ! عَادِلَةٌ وَحَقٌ هِيَ طُرُقُكَ يَا مَلِكَ الْقِدِّيسِينَ! سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 18: 8

مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ فِي يَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ سَتَأْتِي ضَرَبَاتُهَا: مَوْتٌ وَحُزْنٌ وَجُوعٌ، وَتَحْتَرِقُ بِالنَّارِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ الَّذِي يَدِينُهَا قَوِيٌّ. سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 6

ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «هذِهِ الأَقْوَالُ أَمِينَةٌ وَصَادِقَةٌ. وَالرَّبُّ إِلهُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ أَرْسَلَ مَلاَكَهُ لِيُرِيَ عَبِيدَهُ مَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ سَرِيعًا».



*
*


----------



## SALVATION (9 أبريل 2010)

> مش هقول كلمة تانى مش ناقصة حوارات عقيمة
> هل قال المسيح انا الاله فأعبدونى اه او لا


_نفس التفكير اليهودى _
_تفكير ايه ده انا كده بهين كلمة تفكير لان فعلا مش بيحبوا يشغلوا عقلهم العقل عندهم ليس الا أله لتفكير والتخطيط الجسدى وبس _
_ياراجل ده حتى لو شغلة عقلك شوية وضربة مثال لنفسك عن رئيس الجمهورية هو بيمشى فى الشارع يقول انا رئيس الجمهورية؟_
_بلاش نظام قص ولزق ده شغل مخك حتى شوية _
_عارف لو المسيح نفسة نزل وقال لامتك انه هو الله ولا هتقتنعوا لانكم عملتم للعقل حذف_​


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *هشهد عليك المنتدى مسلمين ومسيحين لتخلفك
> دلوقتى ذكرت له مايزيد عن 12 نقطة ولم ينطق ببنت شفه اعمله ايه تانى
> *
> *نكمل على رقم 8
> ...





تعبت نفسك يا عزيزى لم اقرء رد واحد لان اسلوب تجميع نصوص كتيرررر معا بعض مقطعة وليس فى سياقها عشان توهمنى ان المسيح اله لن القى بالا لها سواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى ايها الاعمى هل قال المسيح انا الاله اعبدونى اه او لا متتعبش نفسك يا حبى


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> سلوب انك تقطع كلام من نص كامل وتحاول تثبت فكرتك اللى لا اثبات لها مش عايز زى ما قولتلك لو حلفتلى على المياة مش هقراء اى شى هل لديك نص قال فيه المسيح انا الاله فأعبدونى اه او لا متخنوقنيش بقا بذكاءك العالى دا انتا مبتعرفش تقرى ؟؟؟ كتبتهالك ميت مرة


*اعتقد مكفول ليك حق الرد لو عرفت ترد مش ماسكينك ومش بنقطع النصوص ولا حاجة عندك رد رد مش عندك سمعنا سكوتك وبلاش تحرج نفسك 
نكمل على النقطة ال11
12-هو الرب الجالس على العرش الذى غلب وملك بدمه
13 -هو المسبح والممجد من قبل الملائكة والعروش انه الرب الاله القادر على كل شئ
14-اله الانبياء وديان العالمين 
15-سيكون لنا الها وينكون له شعبا فى ملكوته 
*سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 3

وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا عَظِيمًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا مَسْكَنُ اللهِ مَعَ النَّاسِ، وَهُوَ سَيَسْكُنُ مَعَهُمْ، وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لَهُ شَعْبًا، وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ يَكُونُ مَعَهُمْ إِلهًا لَهُمْ. سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 7

مَنْ يَغْلِبْ يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلهًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا.
*تحب نكمل على 15 نقطة اللى مش عارف ترد على ولا نقطة *


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> تعبت نفسك يا عزيزى لم اقرء رد واحد لان اسلوب تجميع نصوص كتيرررر معا بعض مقطعة وليس فى سياقها عشان توهمنى ان المسيح اله لن القى بالا لها سواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى ايها الاعمى هل قال المسيح انا الاله اعبدونى اه او لا متتعبش نفسك يا حبى


*عشرات النصوص قال المسيح فيها صراحا انا الرب الاله بجميع لغات العالم
الرب عربى
كيريوس يونانى
دمينيو لاتينى
لورد انجليزى
موريو سريانى
ومش عارف ترد على ولا نقطة طيب نكمل على ال 15 نقطة  
*


----------



## allah^_^akber (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *اعتقد مكفول ليك حق الرد لو عرفت ترد مش ماسكينك ومش بنقطع النصوص ولا حاجة عندك رد رد مش عندك سمعنا سكوتك وبلاش تحرج نفسك
> نكمل على النقطة ال11
> 12-هو الرب الجالس على العرش الذى غلب وملك بدمه
> 13 -هو المسبح والممجد من قبل الملائكة والعروش انه الرب الاله القادر على كل شئ
> ...






 النقط دى كوب وبست ولا تدل على شى الا انها استنتاج فأقسم بالله لا اقرائها اصلا انا طلبى لو مردتش هخرج بجد هل قال المسيح انا الاله اعبدونى اه او لا لغاية دلوقتى سألتك السوال اكتر من مية مرة ومجوبتش هل اه او لا ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أبريل 2010)

allah^_^akber قال:


> لا اقصد الرد كوبى وبست وبعدين هل حضرتك عندك نص قال المسيح فيه حرفيا انا الاله فاعبدونى عشان اشاركوا فى عبداتو يا من تعبدون من لم يقل لكم اعبدونى ؟؟


 

* 16 وَلِهَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْرُدُونَ يَسُوعَ وَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ عَمِلَ هَذَا فِي سَبْتٍ. 
17 فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ». 
18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

> مثال باطل لماذا لان الجميع عارف انو رئيس انما المسيح كان كل الناس عارفين انو نبى و ناس تانية مكدبه انو نبى فكان ديما بيقول انه نبى ولو كان اله لقال انه اله ولكن انتم من اخترعتم حكاية انه اله بعد موته بسنين كثيرة يا عابدى الانسان يا عابدى من لم يقل لكم اعبدونى


* قدامك عشرات النصوص تعرف ترد على نص واحد 
قدامك 15 نقطة لم ترد على نقطة واحدة ونزيدك من القصيدة بيتا
شهادة الرسل انفسهم بان المسيح هو الرب الاله المعبود
*رسالة يهوذا 1: 4

لأَنَّهُ دَخَلَ خُلْسَةً أُنَاسٌ قَدْ كُتِبُوا مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ لِهذِهِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ، فُجَّارٌ، يُحَوِّلُونَ نِعْمَةَ إِلهِنَا إِلَى الدَّعَارَةِ، وَيُنْكِرُونَ السَّيِّدَ الْوَحِيدَ: اللهَ وَرَبَّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ. رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 20

وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الإِلهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.رسالة يعقوب 1: 1

يَعْقُوبُ، عَبْدُ اللهِ وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، يُهْدِي السَّلاَمَ إِلَى الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ سِبْطًا الَّذِينَ فِي الشَّتَاتِ.

2) رسالة يعقوب 2: 1

يَا إِخْوَتِي، لاَ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ إِيمَانُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، رَبِّ الْمَجْدِ، فِي الْمُحَابَاةِ رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 1: 3

مُبَارَكٌ اللهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ وَلَدَنَا ثَانِيَةً لِرَجَاءٍ حَيٍّ، بِقِيَامَةِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 4: 11

إِنْ كَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَقْوَالِ اللهِ. وَإِنْ كَانَ يَخْدِمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَنَّهُ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ يَمْنَحُهَا اللهُ، لِكَيْ يَتَمَجَّدَ اللهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ. رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 1: 2

لِتَكْثُرْ لَكُمُ النِّعْمَةُ وَالسَّلاَمُ بِمَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ وَيَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 1: 11

لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا يُقَدَّمُ لَكُمْ بِسِعَةٍ دُخُولٌ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ رَبِّنَا وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الأَبَدِيِّ. رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 1: 6

وَأَيْضًا مَتَى أَدْخَلَ الْبِكْرَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ يَقُولُ: «وَلْتَسْجُدْ لَهُ كُلُّ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ».رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 1: 8

وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أبريل 2010)

لكم اعين لا تبصر و اذان لا تسمع

قد اغلقت قلوبكم ولا تسمعون ولا تبصرون

من امن و اعتمد فقد خلص و من لم يؤمن يدن

سلام


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

* 
نزود على ال15 نقطة تحب نفكرك بيهم تانى
16-ايمان الرسل والتلاميذ بكونه الرب يسوع المسيح المعبود
17-الايمان بانه الاله الحقيقى 
18-الايمان بانه الابن البكر الذى ادخل الى العالم وسجدت له جميه ملائكة السماء
19-الايمان بانه الله الابن الذى جلس على كرسيه كنبوة داوود كرسيك يالله الى دهور الدهور
20-الايمان بانه المخلص صاحب المكلوت تحب نكمل على ال20 نقطة ولا كفاية فضايح
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

*نكمل ليس من اجلك فقط بل من اجل الكثيرين المخدوعين فى الانبياء الكذبة المسحورين لكى يعرفوا تمام الحق فى المسيح يسوع
نبوات الانبياء تشهد بان المسيح هو الرب الاله يهوه
** تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ.*
*17 هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ فَادِيكَ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ مُعَلِّمُكَ لِتَنْتَفِعَ، وَأُمَشِّيكَ فِي طَرِيق تَسْلُكُ فِيهِ.
اقرا يا عزيزى الرب ارسل كلمته وروحه وهو نفسه الرب فادينا قدوس اسرائيل
* سفر دانيال 7: 9


*كُنْتُ 			أَرَى أَنَّهُ وُضِعَتْ عُرُوشٌ، 			وَجَلَسَ **الْقَدِيمُ**الأَيَّامِ**.**لِبَاسُهُ 			أَبْيَضُ كَالثَّلْجِ، وَشَعْرُ 			رَأْسِهِ كَالصُّوفِ النَّقِيِّ، 			وَعَرْشُهُ لَهِيبُ نَارٍ، وَبَكَرَاتُهُ 			نَارٌ مُتَّقِدَةٌ**.*

 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ميخا [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]5[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل **و مخارجه** منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]***[/FONT]
زكريا 6
*12 **وَكَلِّمْهُ قَائِلاً**: **هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً**: **هُوَذَا الرَّجُلُ **«**الْغُصْنُ**» **اسْمُهُ**. **وَمِنْ مَكَانِهِ يَنْبُتُ وَيَبْنِي هَيْكَلَ الرَّبِّ**. **13 **فَهُوَ يَبْنِي هَيْكَلَ الرَّبِّ، وَهُوَ يَحْمِلُ الْجَلاَلَ وَيَجْلِسُ وَيَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ، وَيَكُونُ كَاهِنًا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ، وَتَكُونُ مَشُورَةُ السَّلاَمِ بَيْنَهُمَا كِلَيْهِمَا*

*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

* الملك سيكون للرب فقط*

سفر زكريا 14: 9

وَيَكُونُ الرَّبُّ مَلِكًا عَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ الرَّبُّ وَحْدَهُ وَاسْمُهُ وَحْدَهُ


*وهذا ما شرحه لنا المسيح بانه سيملك على كل الممالك كنبوة داوود*

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 11: 15

ثُمَّ بَوَّقَ الْمَلاَكُ السَّابِعُ، فَحَدَثَتْ أَصْوَاتٌ عَظِيمَةٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ قَائِلَةً: «قَدْ صَارَتْ مَمَالِكُ الْعَالَمِ لِرَبِّنَا وَمَسِيحِهِ، فَسَيَمْلِكُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ».


*وكما جاء فى سفر المزامير الذى دعى فيه داوود المسيح بانه ربه بانه سيجلس ويضع اعذائه تحت موطئ قدميه*

سفر المزامير 110: 1

قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ».



*يُرْسِلُ الرَّبُّ قَضِيبَ عِزِّكَ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ. تَسَلَّطْ *
*فِي وَسَطِ أَعْدَائِكَ.*
*3 شَعْبُكَ مُنْتَدَبٌ فِي يَوْمِ قُوَّتِكَ، فِي زِينَةٍ مُقَدَّسَةٍ مِنْ رَحِمِ الْفَجْرِ، لَكَ طَلُّ حَدَاثَتِكَ.*
*اتمنى من انك لا تقع تحت عدل الله المطلق وتتداس تحت قدمى المسيح ربنا يهديك ويشفيك انت وكل امثالك *
*كدا دخلنا فى 25 نقطة نزود على ال20*
*21-اعلان اشعياء بان الميا هو كلمة الله الذى ارسل الى العالم وهو نفسه الرب القدوس فادينا*
*22-اعلان نبوة ميخا ان الميا ايامه منذ القديم ازلى ازليه الله*
*23-اعلان زكريا ان المسيا هو الرب نفسه الذى سياتى لخلاص شعبه وسيملك على كل ممالك الارض *
*24-نبوة داوود ان المسيا يكون الملك وهو ربه الذى يطئ اعائه تحت قدميه*
*25-نبوة دانيال بالاضافة لما سبق انه مخارجه منذ الازل ولم يكن مجرد انسان وجد فى الزمن*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

*قدامك 25 نقطة من اقوال المسيح نفسه واقوال *
*رسله وشهادات من عاصروه ونبوات الانبياء عن شخصه *
*اعتقد ان هيبقى منظرك وحش جدا لو متبعتبش اسلوب علمى راقى *
*وابتديت ترد على اى نقطة اى نقطة اختارها من ال25 نقطة *
*ولو تحب نزود مفيش مانع بس ياريت تعقل وتتكل على عقلك شوية .....................*


----------



## fredyyy (9 أبريل 2010)

allah^_^akber قال:


> - النقط دى كوب وبست
> - ولا تدل على شى الا انها استنتاج
> - فأقسم بالله
> - هل قال المسيح انا الاله اعبدونى
> ...


 

*- حبيبي ده إقتباس للآيات كما وردت للدقة *
*لكي يكون المتكلم الله لا نحن *​*- أنت ترفض الآيات لأنها نور يكشف ظلمة ما أنت فيه *

*- الانسان الصادق لا لا لا يحلف *

*- المسيح ليس محتاج أن يقول أنا الله *
*لأن الانسان المُبصر يراه بالايمان فيسجد له ويعبده*​*- سؤالك سيظل سؤال لك هل تقبل المسيح ( الله الذي ظهر في الجسد )*

*- المسيح هو الله *
*قبلناه ... فآمنَّا به ... فعبدناه ... لاذ رأيناه ... هو فرحنا ... مجد رجاؤنا ... ضامن أبديتنا *
​*قبل أن تذهب فكر جيدًا .... أنت تسير نحو الهلاك !!*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

*نختم قولنا **بشهادة شاهد من اهلها بان المسيح هو الكلمة الله الذى تدرع بالجسد*

كتاب الملل والنحلجزء 1 وصفحة 77
قال الإمام احمد بن الحائط إمام فرقة الحائطية عن المسيح. "إن المسيح تدرع بالجسد الجسماني (أي لبس جسدا كدرع) وهو الكلمة القديمة (الأزلية) المتجسد كما قالت النصارى"

كتاب فصوص الحكم جزء 2 صفحة 35
*الشيخ محي الدين العربي قال : "الكلمة هي الله متجلياً . . وهي عين الذات الإلهية لا غيرها . *
*نفس الكتاب صفحة 134*
*الكلمة هي اللاهوت*
*من اقوال المعتزلة*
*فمن هذا يتضح جلياً إمكانية تجسد كلام الله في شجرة، فليس إذن بعسير أن يتجسد في جسد إنسان.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أبريل 2010)

يدوم صليبك اخي شمس الحق

اِسْمَعْ هَذَا أَيُّهَا الشَّعْبُ الْجَاهِلُ وَالْعَدِيمُ الْفَهْمِ الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ وَلاَ يُبْصِرُونَ. لَهُمْ آذَانٌ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُونَ.


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2010)

*ياليتني كنت هنااااا*
*وقتما تخيل الاخ المجادل يوم القيامه *

*كم كنت اتمني **ان اري ربي الحبيب *
*الذي مات من اجلي الذي اراد ان يفديني ويموت عوضاً عني *
*انا الذي كنت ميت والان ها انا حي بفضل النعمه *

*ياليتني كنت هنا لاري ربي وهو مكلل بالمجد كرب الارباب وملك الملوك *
*ياليتني كنت هنا لاري اعداءه ومن قالوا عنه كلمه كاذبه وهم تحت اقدامه *

*ياليتني كنت هنا*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أبريل 2010)

قال الرب لربي:اجلس عن يميني حتي اضع اعدائك موطئا لقدميك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك استاذ شمس الحق .. اكتر من رائع


----------



## ashraf adel (10 أبريل 2010)

استازي مين اللي قال ان المسيح مش الاة لو انت كنت قرات الكتاب المقدس كويس وبروح وعلشان تفهم  كنت قريت في اكتر من اية واضحة وصريحة ان المسيح اللة زي في متي 16 اية 15
قال لهم وانتم من تقولون اني انا فاجاب سمعان بطرس وقال انت المسيح ابن اللة الحي وفي يوحنا 5 اية 26 لانة كما ان الاب لة حيوة في زاتة كزلك اعطي الابن ايضا ان تكون لة حيوة زاتة واعطاة سلطان ان يدين ايضا لانة ابن الانسان وبيتهيلي ان كلام اللة واضح ان اللي يدين العالم المسيح وفي عندكم في القران اية بتقول ان المسيح ابن مريم ديانا للعالمين يعني القران واضح ان اللي يدين الكل المسيح  ياريت تراجع نفسك وتقرا علشان تفهم وفي كتاب اسمة انا ومحمد والمسيح ياريت تقراة يمكن تفهم وهو في مكتبة المونتدي                ربنا يعطيك روح حكمة وفهم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أبريل 2010)

صح اخي اشرف معاك حق بس هما مش عايزين يفهموا ابدا للاسف

*وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ. 
*
*هذه هي الحياه الابديه...*

*سلام و نعمه
*


----------

